# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  چرا هزینه های برنامه نویسی بالاست؟ (نویسنده : حمید رضا نیرومند : برنامه نویس سیستم آرمون تستا)

## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یکی از کاربران تستا ایمیل زدند که:
 با سلام. آیا امکان اینکه بخش کاربری تستا ، نمرا و جوملا ادغام گردد هست. ایا برنامه نویسی این کار را انجام میدهید ؟از این نوع درخواست‌ها تقریباً روزی دو یا بیشتر داریم. خیلی‌ها  می‌خواهند تستا یا نمرا یا تیکفا و بوکفا را سفارشی کنند (یعنی با محیط  سایت و شرایط محل کار خود یکسان کنند). می‌توانم همین الان قریب به بیست  درخواست را که در جلو چشمانم هست اینجا قرار دهم.
 اکثراً انتهای ایمیل‌ها اینطور تمام می‌شود: هر چقدر هزینه‌اش بشود قبول می‌کنیم!
 حقیقت این است که در این چند سال، ما آب‌بندی شده‌ایم و متوجه می‌شویم  که شخص فکر می‌کند مثلاً ۵ هزار تومان نهایت نهایت ۱۰۰ هزار تومان می‌گیرند  و فلان کار را انجام می‌دهند!
 بنابراین، به محض دریافت این نوع ایمیل‌ها، قیمت تقریبی (حتی خیلی کمتر  از آن چیزی که باید بگیریم) را با کلمه «حداقل» به شخص می‌گویم. مثلاً در  جواب به ایمیل بالا ارسال شد:
 سلام،
بله، حداقل هزينه براى انجام اين كار: ٥٠٠ هزار تومان.
در صورت موافقت، اعلام فرماييد...خیلی از اوقات جوابی که دریافت می‌کنیم، شبیه به این است:
 سلام. خسته نباشید
چه خبره 500 تومان
کل پروژش مگه چقدر ارزش داره که بخوام 500 تومن خرجشم بکنم
خوش باشید خوب، قصد دارم برای یک بار هم که شده در مورد اینکه چرا هزینه‌های  برنامه‌نویسی بالاست توضیحاتی بدهم و در موارد مشابه، لینک این مطلب را  بدهم که افراد بخوانند.
*- برنامه نویسی، زمان‌بر است.*

 از بس خیلی از برنامه‌ها آماده بوده است، خیلی از افراد گمان می‌کنند  مثلاً اگر به من گفتند تستا را با نمرا هماهنگ کن، من در چند دقیقه یا ساعت  می‌توانم این کار را انجام دهم! گاهی اوقات الگوریتم‌ها و مشکلاتی که سر  راه پیاده‌سازی آن‌هاست آنقدر زمان‌بر است که در نگاه اول حتی برای  برنامه‌نویس هم قابل تشخیص نبوده! مثلاً من زمان پیاده سازی الگوریتم  گروه‌بندی آزمون‌ها در تستا فکر می‌کردم کار پیچیده‌ای نباشد. اما وقتی  وارد پیاده‌سازی آن شدم، دیدم چقدر این کار مشکل است! پیچیده‌ترین  الگوریتمی که تا به حال به آن برخورده بودم الگوریتم گروه‌بندی (همراه با  زیرمجموعه‌هایش) بود!!
*- شما مو می‌بینید و برنامه‌نویس پیچش مو!*

 گاهی اوقات بیان یک مسأله به کوتاهی یک جمله است، اما پیاده‌سازی آن از  نگاه برنامه‌نویس، یک عمر تجربه و کلی تحقیق و ساعت‌ها زمان برای  برنامه‌نویسی و پیاده‌سازی لازم دارد!
 مثلاً یکی از افراد ایمیل زده بود و نوشته بود: من یک ماژول ساده برای واریز اینترنتی شهریه در نمرا می‌خواهم. همین!
 کلمه «ساده» در این جمله برایم  جالب بود! ایشان اگر می‌دانستند  پیاده‌سازی سیستم شهریه در نمرا چقدر پیچیده است، هرگز چنین کلمه‌ای را در  آن جمله به کار نمی‌بردند. در سایت sharja.ir ما یک ماه درگیر اتصال آن  درگاه به بانک و پیاده‌سازی پرداخت آنلاین بودیم! یک بانک پورت سرورهای  خارجی را بسته، یکی برای زبان PHP برنامه ندارد، یکی مستنداتش کامل نیست،  یکی ۶۰ صفحه مستندات نوشته و فکر کرده برنامه‌نویس بیچاره بیکار است که  بخواهد مستندات را مطالعه کند. خلاصه چهار بانک را آزمون و خطا کردیم تا  نهایتاً به یک بانک رسیدیم! 
از این‌ها گذشته، اصلاً هر وقت کلمه شهریه و  پرداخت وسط می‌آید، آنقدر سیستم پیچیده می‌شود که به نظر من نمی‌توان قبل  از پیاده‌سازی قیمت داد. (انصافاً آنقدر مسائل جانبی دارد که من دلم  نمی‌آید حتی چند مثال بزنم که مبادا از ابهت سیستم کاسته شود)
 یا مثلاً یکی گفته بود: من می‌خواهم دو تا فیلد به فرم ثبت نام تستا اضافه کنید. همین!
کلمه  «همین» هم نشان می‌دهد این دوستمان تصور کرده اضافه کردن فیلد به فرم ثبت  نام یعنی کشیدن دو تا فیلد روی فرم، همین! او نمی‌داند که باید دیتابیس،  بخش ثبت نام در طرف مدیریت، بخش ثبت نام در طرف کاربری، ویرایش پروفایل در  هر دو طرف کاربری و مدیریت، لیست اعضا و خلاصه تقریباً همه جای سیستم باید  تغییر کند تا همین جمله تحقق یابد!
*- کار هر بز نیست خرمن کوفتن! از هر ۱۰۰۰ نفر یک نفر برنامه‌نویس می‌شود!*

 از زمان و زحمت برنامه‌نویسی که بگذریم، شما باید دقت کنید که  برنامه‌نویسی چیز ساده‌ای نیست. طبق بررسی‌های من در مورد دوستان و  دانشجویانم، می‌توانم بگویم از هر ۱۰۰۰ دانشجوی رشته کامپیوتر فقط یک نفر  برنامه‌نویس می‌شود. (توجه: منظور از برنامه‌نویس کسی نیست که بتواند یک  برنامه بنویسد که دو عدد را بگیرد و جمع آن‌ها را نمایش دهد!! برنامه‌نویس  کسی است که بتواند یک پروژه را طراحی و تحویل دهد) اگر بخواهیم زبان خاصی  را مد نظر داشته باشیم (یعنی مثلاً فقط زبان PHP را تصور کنیم) این آمار  خیلی کمتر می‌شود.
 اگر بدانید کشف الگوریتم و پیاده‌سازی آن چه تخصص بالایی نیاز دارد، به  برنامه‌نویسان به خاطر ذهن باز و استعدادشان تبریک می‌گویید و دیگر سر  قیمت‌ها چانه نمی‌زنید!
 *- یک برنامه نویس، برای همیشه برنامه نویس نیست!*

 دقت کنید که یک برنامه‌نویس مثل یک بنا و کاسب نیست که بتواند تا آخر  عمرش برنامه‌نویسی کند! یادش بخیر، ترم اول دانشگاه، یک استاد داشتیم که  برنامه‌نویسی را درس می‌داد، می‌گفت: اگر خدای نکرده برنامه‌نویس شدید،  باید بتوانید در عرض ۵ سال بارتان را ببندید (یعنی کل درآمد عمرتان را کسب  کنید)، چون بعد از ۵ سال برنامه‌نویسی، دیگر توانایی و حوصله نوشتن برنامه  جدید را ندارید. (البته ایشان می‌گفت سلول‌های خاکستری مغز همراهی  نمی‌کنند، اما من فعلاً در مورد سلول‌های خاکستری تحقیق نکرده‌ام) شاید آن  زمان می‌گفتیم شوخی می‌کند، اما الان که حدود ۵ سال است که من تقریباً هر  روز با برنامه‌نویسی درگیرم (البته سال ۸۳ اولین پروژه‌ام را تحویل مشتری  داده‌ام) متوجه می‌شوم که دیگر اشباع شده‌ام! یعنی بعید است با هزینه‌های  اندک بتوانید من را راضی کنید که دست به کد بشوم! دیگر حوصله درگیر شدن با  کدها را ندارم و همانطور که می‌بینید ترجیح می‌دهم مدیر پروژه باشم و  دانشجویانم را درگیر کدنویسی کنم. (پروژهای تیکفا و بوکفا و محسوب  نمونه‌هایی از آن‌ها هستند)
پس وقتی مثلاً یک قرارداد با شما می‌بندیم و  می‌گوییم ۶ میلیون تومان، طی دو ماه پروژه را تحویل می‌دهیم، شما نباید  بگویید: عجب آدم بی‌رحمی است، می‌خواهد ماهی ۳ میلیون از ما بگیرد!!!!
برنامه‌نویس دارد پول چندین سال از عمرش را از شما می‌گیرد.
*- پروژه‌های برنامه‌نویسی برای برنامه‌نویس، مثل فرزندان یک مادر هستند*

 این شباهت، شباهت بسیار زیبا و به‌جایی است (که من خودم در کلاس‌های  برنامه‌نویسی برای دانشجوها بیان می‌کنم). پروژه برای ما برنامه‌نویس‌ها  دقیقاً مثل فرزند برای یک مادر است. 
- یک مادر چقدر سختی برای به دنیا آوردن فرزندش متحمل می‌شود؟ 
شبیه به او، یک برنامه‌نویس زحمت بسیاری برای پروژه‌هایش متحمل می‌شود.
- یک مادر نهایتاً چند فرزند می‌تواند تحویل جامعه دهد؟ 
شاید  مهم‌ترین نکته‌اش همین باشد که همانطور که در بالا هم گفتم برنامه‌نویس  مثل یک مادر تا یک مدت محدودی می‌تواند برنامه تولید کند و تعداد  برنامه‌هایی که در این مدت تولید می‌کند شاید به تعداد انگشتان دست هم  نرسد. (نسبت به بزرگ بودن پروژه فرق می‌کند)
- یک مادر بعد از تولد فرزندش کارش تمام می‌شود؟
این  نکته بسیار مهمی است: خیلی‌ها فکر می‌کنند اگر از یک برنامه‌نویس بخواهند  برنامه‌شان را تولید کند، برنامه‌نویس، مثلاً یک ماه یا یک سال درگیر پروژه  است و تمام! در حالی که بعد از تحویل پروژه، تازه کار برنامه‌نویس شروع  می‌شود!! من سال ۸۳ برنامه برای یک مؤسسه زبان نوشته‌ام، هنوز که هنوز است  هفته‌ای چند ساعت حق پشتیبانی می‌گیرم و آنجا می‌روم که آن‌را در اصطلاح  نگهداری کنم. (یعنی به مرور و بسته به مقتضیات زمان باید چیزهایی کم و زیاد  شود و یا برخی مشکلات ممکن است سال‌ها بعد کشف شود که باید رفع شود و...)
پس  وقتی فرضاً هزینه برنامه‌نویسی به شما گفته می‌شود، برنامه‌نویس می‌داند  تا مدت‌ها درگیر آن کار است و مثلاً من امروز وسط طراحی تستا ۳ مجبورم به  خاطر قرارداد پشتیبانی، کار را تعطیل کنم و یک سرویس به سرویس‌های فلان  مشتری‌ام اضافه کنم و این یعنی کلی عقب افتادن از کارها و تعهدات... این  هزینه‌ها باید از جایی تأمین شود.
 به هر حال، گاهی اوقات هزینه‌های پشتیبانی‌های احتمالی هم محاسبه می‌شود و روی قیمت گفته می‌شود...
*- برنامه‌نویس به جای کار روی پروژه شما می‌توانست روی یک پروژه عمومی کار کند!*

 اگر همه دلایل بالا را در زیاد بودن هزینه‌های برنامه‌نویسی کنار  بگذاریم، این یکی مهم‌ترین دلیلی است که هزینه‌ها را گاهی سرسام آور  می‌کند. دقت کنید: فرض کنید شما به من می‌گویید یک ماژول اختصاصی برای ما  به نمرا اضافه کن. خوب، من قبول می‌کنم و مثلاً یک هفته یا یک ماه درگیر آن  می‌شوم. می‌دانید من می‌توانستم در این یک ماه چه کار کنم؟ می‌توانستم  مثلاً روی تستا ۳ کار کنم و آن‌را به صدها نفر بفروشم. پس حالا که وقتم را  برای شما صرف کرده‌ام، شما باید هزینه آن صدها نفر را بدهید. (البته نه  تمام آن هزینه را اما به هر حال به آن نسبت، هزینه بالا می‌رود)
 یعنی مثلاً اگر من ۵۰۰ هزار تومان از شما گرفتم و یک هفته درگیر کار شما  شدم، می‌توانستم همین یک هفته‌ها را روی تستا۳ وقت بگذارم و تا عمر دارم و  تستا عمر دارد، از درآمد آن سودمند شوم.
 یا مثلاً شما یک برنامه‌نویس را استخدام می‌کنید تا روی پروژه شما کار  کند. وقتی من می‌گویم ماهیانه حداقل ۲ میلیون تومان دستمزد می‌گیرم، یعنی  تمام این موضوعات را در نظر گرفته‌ام...
*- خطرات جسمی و روحی برنامه‌نویسی:*

 به نظر من یک برنامه‌نویس از جان خودش برای نوشتن برنامه مایه می‌گذارد. برخی از مشکلات را دقت کنید:
-  معمولاً چشمان برنامه‌نویسان به دلیل ریز بودن کدها و زوم کردن روی آن‌ها  خیلی سریع ضعیف می‌شود. (مثل طراحی گرافیکی نیست که با اشیای بزرگ طرف  باشید)
- من خودم وقتی کدنویسی می‌کنم معده‌دردم تشدید می‌شود و پلک  راستم به خاطر عصبی شدن می‌زند. دلیل آن هم این است که گاهی اوقات حواس شما  چندین جای مختلف هست که مثلاً الان که این کد را اینجا تغییر می‌دهید، در  آن بخش‌ها چه تغییراتی ایجاد می‌شود؟ معمولاً طی کردن روال یک برنامه  (Trace کردن آن) آنقدر ذهن را درگیر می‌کند که شما اضطراب دارید نکند الان  یادتان برود مقدار این متغیر چه بود و همین اضطراب‌ها باعث مشکلات عصبی  می‌شود.
- برنامه‌نویسان می‌دانند که برنامه‌نویسی اینطور نیست که شما  مثلاً ده خط کد امروز بنویسید و فردا آن ده خط را ادامه بدهید! خیر، اگر  فردا (یا معمولاً روزهای دیگر) به سراغ برنامه بروید اصلاً یادتان نیست که  موضوع از چه قرار بود!؟ یک جورهایی باید آن بخش از برنامه را از اول  بنویسید! بنابراین نمی‌توان برنامه‌نویسی را به محض پایان ساعت کاری رها  کرد مگر به انتهای برنامه‌نویسی یک بخش خاص برسید. مثلاً اگر من الان کار  روی بخش «لیست اعضا» را شروع کردم باید تا انتهایش بروم و بعد که به بخش  ویرایش عضو یا حذف آن رسیدم بگذارم برای فردا. خوب، خیلی از اوقات ساعت ۲  نیمه شب است و من همچنان در حال کار روی بخش لیست اعضا هستم چون نمی‌توانم  رهایش کنم! همین‌ها باعث مشکلات جسمی مختلف می‌شود.
- در کل، بیش از هر  چیز استرس‌های برنامه‌نویسی برنامه‌نویس را اذیت می‌کند. مثلاً در پروژه  sharja.ir یک روز من خبردار شدم که مدیر سایت بدون هماهنگی با من، یک کاربر  که من ساخته بودم را حذف کرده. از آن لحظه به بعد هر کس کارت شارژ خریده  بود کد به او داده شده بود، اما ثبت نشده بود که این کد فروخته شده و  دوباره به خریداران بعدی کدهای تکراری داده می‌شد!
دلیل آن هم این بود  که آن کاربر را من به عنوان خریدار مهمان تعریف کرده بودم و وقتی حذف شده  بود، تمام دیتابیس به نقض برمی‌خورد و باور کنید دو روز درگیر بودم که  اصلاً بفهمم سیستم چه ایرادی پیدا کرده (ابتدا نگفته بود که من آن کاربر را  حذف کردم) و بعد هم که کشف کردم، کلی زمان برد که بفهمم چه کسانی خرید  کرده‌اند و کد تکراری گرفته‌اند، یکی یکی باید در دیتابیس اصلاح می‌شد!  همین‌ها چند بار که اتفاق بیفتد انسان را دیوانه می‌کند! :)

*- برخی نکات که ممکن است مشتری فکر کند برنامه‌نویسی ارزان است:*

*-- نظرهای غیرکارشناسانه:*
 یادم هست یک بار در جستجوهایم در مورد تستا وارد یک انجمن شدم، یک نفر  (که به نظر می‌رسید تازه برنامه‌نویسی را شروع کرده) در مورد تستا نوشته  بود: پروژه را بررسی کردم، در عرض ۲ روز می‌شود آن‌را پیاده‌سازی کرد!!  وقتی خواندم شاخ درآوردم! فقط یک بحث «خروجی گرفتن از آزمون و ایمپورت کردن  در تستای دیگر» را اگر تصور کنیم، چندین روز از من وقت گرفته، این شخص  چطور به خودش اجازه می‌دهد چنین حرفی را بزند؟ وقتی فقط به الگوریتم محاسبه  رتبه افراد در یک آزمون نگاه می‌کنم اشکم درمی‌آید که چند روز داشتم با  این الگوریتم دست و پنجه نرم می‌کردم! حالا یک جوجه‌دانشجو با آن حرف، ذهن  همه را منحرف می‌کند.
 یک بار به یکی از مشتریان که سفارش طراحی سایت داشت، یک قیمت نسبتاً  بالا گفتم. دیدم چقدر راحت قبول کرد! بعداً گفت: من پیش از شما به یک نفر  گفتم، گفت من با ۵۰ هزار تومان این کار را برای شما طی چند روز انجام  می‌دهم. از آن تاریخ یک ماه می‌گذرد، من هر روز تماس می‌گیرم و SMS  می‌فرستم، هر روز می‌گوید: همین روزها آماده است! حاضرم الان ۵۰ هزار تومان  دیگر به او بدهم که فقط خیالم را راحت کند و بگوید من نمی‌توانم انجام  دهم، به شخص دیگری بگویید!!
*-- قیمت پایین نرم افزارهای عمومی:*
 ببینید دوستان، ما یک «سفارشی‌سازی» داریم و یک «برنامه‌نویسی پروژه‌های  عمومی». شما نگاه می‌کنید مثلاً برنامه حسابداری ایکس با آن عظمتش نهایتاً  ۱۰۰ هزار تومان است. خیلی از افراد با خودشان اینطور محاسبه می‌کنند: خوب،  من اگر برنامه مدیریت مؤسسه‌ام را به یک برنامه‌نویس سفارش دهم، از آن  برنامه که سنگین‌تر نیست، نهایتاً همان ۱۰۰ هزار تومان را می‌خواهد از من  بگیرد!! :)
عزیز من! برنامه ایکس، ۱۰۰ هزار تومان نیست، آن برنامه به  هزاران نفر فروخته شده برای به دست آوردن قیمتش باید ضرب در تعداد مشتری‌ها  کنی!
سفارشی‌سازی یعنی نوشتن یک برنامه، خاص شما. من برنامه خاص شما را به چه کسی می‌توانم بفروشم؟
*-- نگاه به زمان صرف شده:*
 خیلی‌ها اینطور قیمت را محاسبه می‌کنند: برنامه‌نویس، یک ماه درگیر کار  من شد، خوب، دستمزد یک کارگر طی یک ماه نهایتاً چقدر می‌شود؟ مثلاً ۷۰۰  هزار تومان! پس چرا از من ۴ میلیون تومان گرفت؟ که در بالا جواب چنین طرز  فکری را داده‌ام... فقط در یک جمله: اگر همین قیمت را به یک کارگر که پشت  دستگاه می‌ایستد یا بسته‌بندی انجام می‌دهد دادید و آن برنامه را برایتان  نوشت، مشکلی نیست همان‌قدر به برنامه‌نویس بدهید!
*-- نگاه به ساعات کدنویسی:*
 در یکی از پروژه‌ها مدیر پروژه متوجه شده بود که من فرضاً گفته‌ام چهار  ماه زمان می‌برد اما یک ماهه آخر کدنویسی را انجام داده‌ام. گلایه‌مند شده  بود که: شما گفتید چهار ماه اما یک ماه بیشتر کار نکردید!
 دوست عزیز، در برنامه‌نویسی، «کدنویسی» که مهم نیست! همه دانشجویان رشته  کامپیوتر می‌توانند «کدنویسی» کنند اما خیلی‌ها نمی‌توانند برنامه‌سازی  کنند. چون بخش عظیمی از برنامه‌سازی، کشف الگوریتم است. من شخصاً دو سوم  زمان پروژه‌ها را فقط به فکر کردن و یادداشت الگوریتم‌ها اختصاص می‌دهم و  در نهایت در یک سوم باقیمانده کدنویسی می‌کنم. شما به این نگاه نکنید که  تایپ کدها چقدر طول کشید! برنامه‌نویس ممکن است سه ماه، در حین راه رفتن و  نماز خواندن و غذا خوردم به برنامه شما و کشف الگوریتم‌هایش فکر کند و در  ماه آخر سریعاً افکارش را به کد تبدیل کند.

 امیدوارم متوجه حساسیت کار برنامه‌نویسی و اینکه هزینه‌های بیان شده، چرا بالا و واقعاً ناچیزتر از واقعیت هستند شده باشید.
 اگر برنامه‌نویسان دیگر نظر یا تجربه‌ای دارند، خوشحال می‌شویم در بخش نظرات شاهد باشیم.
لینک : 

http://aftab.cc/article/1077

----------


## eshpilen

با اینکه حجمش زیاد بود اما عالی بود.
بنده هم همیشه به خیلی از این مواردی که شما فرمودید فکر میکردم و یجورایی دوست داشتم بیان کنم/بیان بشه.
و از دستمزدهای کمی هم که بعضی برنامه نویسان میگیرن یا بهشون میدن واقعا تعجب میکردم.
بعضی از این شرکتیها که هیچی اصلا. یه حقوق های مسخره ای میدن اصلا. البته شاید اون برنامه نویسها هم چیزی بارشون نیست و کارشون کیفیت و بازدهی خوبی نداره.
راستی به مورد یادگیری سخت و طولانی ای که برنامه نویسی نیاز داره اشاره نکردید بنظرم (یا شاید بقدر کافی/واضح اشاره نکردید). خصوصا دوران یادگیری پیشاپیش که داره (وگرنه در جریان کار هم یادگیری هست).
من خودم شاید 8 سال باشه مدام دارم مطالعه میکنم و یاد میگیرم تا یک پایهء تاحد ممکن بی نقص و قوی رو برای برنامه نویسی ایجاد کنم. اینقدر که هنوز وقت نکردم روی یکسری چیزهای سطح بالاترش مثل شیء گرایی و الگوهای طراحی مثل MVC یادگیری و تجربهء عملی خاصی داشته باشم.
تازه یکسری از همون چیزها که یاد گرفتم با سرعت زیادی دارن قدیمی و از رده خارج میشن (بعضیا شدن) و چیزهای جدیدی هم میاد که آدم باید یاد بگیره.

خب پاسخ این یادگیری حجیم و سنگین و این همه صرف وقت و انرژی و عمر رفته رو کی میده؟
آیا حق نداریم برای یک ساعت کار پول بیشتری بگیریم؟
بیل که نمیزنیم آخه که ساعتی بخواد حساب بشه.
واسه بیل زدن و عملگی مگه چقدر آموزش میخواد؟!

به حجم کد هم نیست.
یک چیزی ممکنه 100 خط کد داشته باشه، ولی اون طرفی که الگوریتمش رو درآورده، تقریبا نابغه بوده! از هر 50 نفر شاید یک نفر بتونه بعضی از الگوریتم ها رو طراحی کنه یا حتی بفهمه!
بقول بعضیا، برنامه نویس کدنویس نیست.
برنامه نویس پول دانش عظیم، مغز قوی، و نبوغش رو میگیره.
خدایی من خودم بعضی وقتا میخوام روی یک چیزی شروع به کار کنم قبلش خیلی بی میل هستم، فقط بخاطر اینکه میدونم چقدر باید تمرکز کنم و چقدر به مغزم فشار بیارم و چقدر مسائل حجیم و پیچیده ای رو مرور و تحلیل و یادآوری کنم.
اون چیزی که توی مغز یک برنامه نویس واقعی میگذره رو دیگران نمیبینن، اما چیز واقعا بزرگیه.
تازه آدم هرچی علم و قدرت ذهنش بیشتر باشه چیزهای بیشتری به ذهنش میاد و همزمان میبینی داره ده ها مسئله و روش رو توی ذهنش برای یک کار به ظاهر معمولی مرور میکنه. مثلا من چون در زمینهء امنیت و رمزنگاری مطالعات گسترده ای داشتم و در این زمینه دانش و بینش خوبی دارم، گاهی چیزهای به ظاهر ساده که دیگران سریع چند خط کد براش مینویسن و تمومش میکنن میره، واسه من میشه یه مسئلهء حجیم و پیچیده و ظریفی که فقط تصمیم گرفتن درمورد اینکه واقعا چه سطحی از امنیت باید درش لحاظ بشه گاهی خودش کلی فشار میاره بهم و زمان قابل توجهی درحال دست کشیدن از کدنویسی و فکر کردن روی اون هستم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

فقط میتونم بگم ، هر آنچه از دل برآید بر دل نشیند

----------


## lordofphp

به نام خدا
سلام من یه نوجون 15 ساله هستم برنامه نویس ها!!!
(تعریف که نباشه (من که کسی نیستم) دوره های برنامه نویسی گذروندم (html,css,js,php,asp.net) به شخصه از پی اچ پی خوشم میاد و تخصصی دارم روش کار میکنم البته به ای اس پی دات نت هم کد مینویسم جالبه این ورزا دارم یه آزمون آنلاین مینویسم
شمارو از ته قلب درک میکنم شاید بگید طرف 15 سالشه از کجا معلوم از این کپی پیس کارا نباشه؟
((بخاطربرنامه نویس بودن مسخره شدم!! اما اون افراد بیسواد میدونم !! اما امروزه یه کوچولو فهمیدن وقتی با من صحبت میکنن از اطلاعاتم (بازم میگم کسی نیستم از غرور به خدا باید پناه برد) شگفت زده میشن !
نه من راستش بخواید عاشق کامپیوترم از بچگی ها !
از نظر شخصی من برنامه نویسی کدنویسی نیست بلکه منطق نویسیست 
کسی برنامه نویس می شود که منطقی باشد 
پس کسانی برنامه نویسی و برنامه نویسان را درک میکنند که منطقی باشند 
البته اگر قانون کپی رایت اجرا بشه و زحمات برنامه نویسا اونطور که باید جبران بشه مطمئن باشید مردم یا حداقل از نظر من دیگه اینطور فکر نمیکنند
آخه مگه با هزار تومن 2 هزارتومن میشه نرم افزار حرفه ای نوشت؟ 
اصلا همین وب کلی مسئله داره بخصوص امنیت یه مبحث کاملا پیچیده ای (آقایونی که شک دارند فقط برند کتاب های امنیت حالا برنامه نویسی نه ها برن کتاب شبکه های کامپیوتری تننبام بخون(همون مقدمه رو بخونید دستتون میاد)
توکل بر خدای مهربان 
ان شاء الله که فرهنگ و دانش عمومی پیشرفت خوبی کنه!!
*ای کاش میشد شعار "برنامه نویسی کدنویسی نیست بلکه منطق نویسی است" رو منتشر میکردیم نه؟؟
درپناه وراه ایزد منان پیروزو پایدار باشید
*

----------


## Unique

از حوصله و وقتی که بابت نوشتن گذاشتین بسیار متشکرم ، به نکاتی اشاره کردین که کاملا مشخصه با کار برنامه نویسی کاملا درگیر بودین و تجربه بسیار زیادی دارین ، امیدوازم این پست یه جورایی توی دید باشه که خیلی از دوستان بتونن بخوننش و درکشون از این کار بیشتر بشه. من نکته ای اضافه نمیکنم چون به نظر من نکات اصلی گفته شده.

----------


## joker

اين مطلب جا داشت كليد تشكر را چندين بار روش كليك كنيم ولي حيف كه يكبار بيشتر نميشه تشكر كرد :)

----------


## رضا قربانی

جا داره منم یه پیامی این وسط باز کنم ،
بارها شده روی پروژه ای یک ماه کاری تلاش می کنیم تا تمام بشه و از خیلی چیزهامون میگذریم (علم ، تفریح و ورزش ، درس ، خانواده)  تا بد قول نشیم و وقتی میشنویم توی روزنامه یا ایمیل ...میزنن  طراحی سایت با 100 هزار تومان نیم روزه ،  کل سیستم عصبی آدم بهم میریزه و هر بار که می خوای روی پروژه جدیدی کار کنی باید یک ساعت حس بگیری و اعصابت رو آروم کنی و بعد میری روی کامپیوتر تا استارت کار جدید رو بزنی ولی نمیتونی و باز یک روز عقب می افتی ... فکر کنم واسه همه این حالت پیش اومده باشه:


ای برنامه نویسی که با 100 - 200  تومن واسه مردم سایت میزنی .  (البته اسمت برنامه نویس نمیشه گفت ، باید بگیم مشاور املاکی)  . نکن این کارو :

واسه خودت ارزش قائل شو .
واسه علمی که واسش تا صبح بیداری کشیدی.
واسه چشمهات که درجه دار شدن ارزش قائل شو .
واسه سلامتیت ارزش قائل شو .
واسه وقت و زمان زندگیت ارزش قائل شو .
واسه خودتو شخصیتت و کشورت ارزش قائل شو .
واسه برنامه نویس ها ارزش قائل شو که الان داری مفت از کارهایی که کردن پول در میاری .


دوست دارم یه کم روشن فکر باشید .

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

به قول حاجی گیرینوف : ای کد نویس حیاااااا کن برنامه نویسی و رها کن.... و جاداره از صنف کامیون دار ها و به ویژه ملت شریف نیسان دار ها هم یاد کنم که راوی میگه میگفتند :دی که : نیم کیلو باش ! آدم باش !

----------


## joker

يه رفيقي داشتم از اين وضع شاكي بود
ميگفت بقيه صنف ها اگه يكي ارزون بفروشه اتحاديه در مغازه شو پلمپ ميكنه ، اگه گرون فروخت بهش اخطار ميدن يا جريمه نقديش ميكنن.
وقتي يه مغازه ميخواد حراجي بزاره ، و اين كلمه " حراج " را روي مغازه اش بنويسه ، بايد بره مجوز بگيره و دليل بياره كه چرا ميخواد جنس زير قيمت بده ( مثلا ميخواد تعظيل كنه بره دنبال يه كار ديگه و بايد جنسهاي مغازه شا زودتر بفروشه ، يا هر چيزي ، خلاصه بايد يه دليل منطقي و قابل قبول براي ارزون فروشي داشته باشه )

طي يكسال گذشته حداقل 5 نفر را ميشناسم كه با 50 هزارتومن سايت طراحي ميكنن و تحويل ميدن :) افتخار هم ميكنن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
والا ، بلا ، فاحشه ها هم الان بالاي 50 تومن كار ميكنن ! 

مقايسه كنيم با اين بازارخراب كن هاي نرم افزار نويس.

----------


## dabirsiaghi

سپاس از مطلب کاربردی و واقعیت گرایتون

----------


## rezaonline.net

فکر کنم وقتشه برنامه نویسای تحت وب یه صنف تشکلی بدن .

----------


## Cyber_Farhad

با سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان و تشکر از مطلب مفیدتون ، البته منهم بد نیست که یک نکته رو یاد آوری کنم ، دانشجوی فارغ التحصیل یا برنامه نویس بدون سابقه کاری رو در نظر بگیرید که از نظر مالی هم تحت فشار هستش و بعد از کلی جست و جو یک پروژه طراحی وب پیدا میکنه خوب تو بازار کار کسی نمیاد واسه یک بی تجربه میلغ 500 تومان واسه سایت رو قبول کنه اون هم مجبور میشه واسه این که کار رو بهش بدن قیمت بشکنه ! من میگم حق با شماست فقط خواستم بعد دیگه میئله رو هم بدونیم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

بله وقتشه یک صنف تشکیل بدیم
اما به همین سادگی ها نیست
من نظرم اینه که تو هر شهری ماهانه یک همایش بزاریم و سخنرانی بشه دوستان بتوننن در مورد یک موضوع خاص جلسه صحبت کنند
پسر عموم بهم گفت من بهت ایمان دارم تو باید نو آوری کنی...تو باید تو کشور ایده ها جدید بدی و تولیداتی انجام  بدی که تحول برانگیز باشه...
هرچی ف کردم دیدم جز کانکت شدن به دیتابیس کار دیگه ای نکردم واسهیک سایت خبری و اینچیز...

ما تو وب 5 % کار فید هم نمیکنیم !

باید باهم ییکی بشیم بحص های داغ دنی ا و به احرا بکشیم مصل اینترنت اشیا مثل اوتوماسیون های اداری مرتبط به هم باید بتونیم سیستماتیک کنیم کشورمون و 

شیاد یک نفری نشه این سیستم ها و نوشت اما این همه یوزر نمیتونند یک سیستم ایده اۀ تو لید کنند ؟؟
کی پس ما باید مار تیمی و یاد بگیریم ؟؟

امسال و بیایم هرکی فقط به خودش فکر نکنه 
هرکی نگه حالا بزار این 200 تومن و بگیرم بعد یک پروژه خوب انجام میدم
باید به خودمون به قول رضا قربانی شخصیت بدیم

باید واسه کارامون واسه تک تک کدهامون ارزش قائل بشیم

ماهی خور نباشیم ماهیگیری کنیم...
فریمورک بنویسیم مقاله در باید ازش
سیستم عامل بنویسیم
ایده های خوب و کارآفرینی کنیم
کتاب بنویسیم از تجربیاتمون و به زبونها مختلف انتشار بدیم
ما بارها مثال میزنیم " تو کشور ها خارجی فلان کار میکنند فلان کار میکنند " 
همین ما و بد بخت کرده وقت بلدیم نگاه کنیم
نکردیم کاری که اونا بگن تو ایران فلان پیز تولید شده

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

چقدر با تحلیلگر سیستم آشنا هستیم ؟؟
چندتا مدیر دیتابیس داریم ؟ چندتا مدیر امنیت ؟
چقدر با تحلیل پروژه آشنا هستم ؟
چقدر با شکست نرمفزار اشناییم ؟
چقدر ارزیابی یک ایده و بلدیم ؟
چقدر ما مدرک دارند تو نرمفزار؟چند درصدشون تخصص دارن ؟؟


گقدر تو وبلاگهامون مطالب بی محتوا و سورس ها بدون کپی رایت انتشار گردیم ؟
چقدر باعث شدیم همون ادمی که میگین 50 میگیره سایت میزنه بیاد رو کار ؟
کدوم ادم اومد تو سایتش سورس بدون کپی رایت گذاشت که اون ادم شد طراح سایت ؟ 
تقصیر و تا کی میخوایم گردن هم بندازیم ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

انصافاً آخرت تاپیک بود. توی امضام قرار دادم که بقیه هم بخونند.

----------


## joker

يك ايده *عملي* كه بشه كاري كرد كه جلوي اين قيمت شكستن هارا گرفت بايد پيدا كرد.
كسي چيزي به ذهنش ميرسه ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

به تاپیک نشست اصفهان رجوع کنید
اجباری برای شرکت ها و برنامه نویس ها نیست اما روندی  ایجاد میشه که خود برنامه نویس و مشتری برای اینکه سرویس بهتری بده و بگیره میاد زیر نظر انجمن(صنف) و کارشناسی میشه قیمت

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> يك ايده *عملي* كه بشه كاري كرد كه جلوي اين قيمت شكستن هارا گرفت بايد پيدا كرد.
> كسي چيزي به ذهنش ميرسه ؟


 مدتی قبل من قیمت نرم افزارهای خارجی رو با هم مقایسه می کردم و به نتایج جالبی رسیدم. مثلاً میشه متوجه شد که برای هر قابلیتی که به نرم افزار اضافه میشه در اونجا یک قیمتی وجود داره. و یک خانواده خاص نرم افزار در اونجا یک قیمت حدودی مشخصی داره و اون نرم افزاری که قابلیتهای بیشتری داره گرونتره! ولی در ایران این قانون وجود نداره و نحوه قیمت دهی به خود برنامه نویس و به صورت کیلویی برمیگرده. مثلاً یک نرم افزار رو یکی 1 میلیون قیمت میده و دیگری 10 میلیون و دیگری 30 میلیون!  :متعجب: 
بهتره به جای اینکه انرژی خود را صرف قیمت شکنها کنیم صرف این کنیم که برای نرم افزار ها یک قیمت عرف مشخص کنیم. ممکنه که اولش سخت باشه ولی شدنیه! چرا که در نرم افزارهای خارجی می توانیم متوجه یک قانون قیمتگذاری شویم. خوشبختانه از اونجایی که برنامه نویسان با سابقه ای در این سایت حضور دارند با مشورت آنها با یکدیگر میشه یک قیمت عرف رو تصویب کرد. به نظر من بیشترین مشکل ما در حوزه برنامه نویسی قیمت مصوب نداشتن است و مشکل اینه که تقریباً همیشه قیمت توسعه نرم افزار به صورت توافقی هست و یک قیمت حدودی مشخص نداره که به صورت حدودی بدونیم که برای فلان نرم افزار چقدر باید هزینه دریافت کنیم. تمام مشکل اینجاست. 
برای رفع این مشکل هم یک راه حل اولیه وجود داره. همه برنامه نویسان حرفه ای این سایت تا به حال برنامه هایی را ساخته اند و تحویل مشتری داده اند. چه اشکالی داره که توضیحات برنامه هایشان رو که شامل لیست قابلیتها، شرایط پشتیبانی و جزئیات دیگه میشه رو در یک قسمت خصوصی در همین سایت قرار بدهند و صاحب نظران روی آن نظر دهند و بعد از بحث و بررسی یک قیمت حدودی خاص را برای آن توافق کنند و در آخر در بخشی عمومی از سایت نتایج را اعلام کنند که دیگران هم از آن قیمت گذاری استفاده کنند. باور کنید اگر در مورد 20 پروژه این کار انجام شود خیلی از مشکلات حل خواهد شد. 
بعد از این که این قوانین مشخص شد خودمون با قیمت شکن ها برخورد خواهیم کرد (مثلاً زنگ میزنیم و فحش میدیم و یا ده ها روش سنتی و یا غیر سنتی دیگر :خیلی عصبانی: ). ولی قبل از این برخوردها باید قیمتها تا حدودی استاندارد شده و اطلاع رسانی شود.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
یک راه حل دیگه هم به ذهنم میرسه که البته یک مقدار کارهای اداری داره(یک مقدار که نه، خیلی) و اون هم اینه که با پیگیری گروهی کاری کنیم که یک برنامه نویس موقعی بتونه کار کنه که مجوز داشته باشه و مثلاً یک کارت شناسایی در این رابطه گرفته باشه و کسی که این مجوز رو نداره اجازه انجام پروژه نداشته باشه. طبیعتاً کسی که مجوز داره قانون شکنیهایش قابل پیگیری است و اگر نظم کاری را برهم بزند میشه ازش شکایت کرد و کسی هم که مجوز نداره باید مجوز بگیره و اگه نداشته باشه باید دولت باهاش برخورد کنه. این کار میسر نیست مگر اینکه اعضای این سایت دست به دست هم دهند و از دولت بخواهند که به این موضوع رسیدگی کند و قوانین محکم تری را برای کار در حوزه تولید نرم افزار وضع کند. تا موقعی که واقعاً به این روش عمل نکنیم همین آشه و همین کاسه. به نظر من این بهترین راه حله و نیازمند همکاری دوستان زیادی است. ممکنه که اولش سخت باشه ولی آینده داره و برای طولانی مدت خیلی بهتر از وضعیت بد الان است.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
خود ما برنامه نویسها آنقدر در این موارد کوتاهی کرده ایم که در بسیاری از جاها میبینیم که حقوق یک برنامه نویس که کار تخصصی می کند با یک کارگر ساده که در ساندویچی کار می کند برابر است. تا کی می خواهیم تکی پیش بریم و به وضعیت موجود قانع باشیم. آقا اگه گروهی بریم و از سازمان های مذکور تقاضای رسیدگی کنیم، در بدترین حالتش قراره یک ماه از کار و زندگی بیفتیم دیگه! و یک عمر راحت کار کنیم! این کارها رو صنفهای بووق هم انجام داده اند ولی ما چی؟  :عصبانی: 



> به تاپیک نشست اصفهان رجوع کنید
> اجباری برای شرکت ها و برنامه نویس ها نیست اما روندی ایجاد میشه که خود برنامه نویس و مشتری برای اینکه سرویس بهتری بده و بگیره میاد زیر نظر انجمن(صنف) و کارشناسی میشه قیمت


اگر در نشست اصفهان قراره این بحث ها بشه از دوستانی که در آنجا حضور میابند تقاضا دارم که فیلمها، اخبار، فایلهای صوتی و ... را منتشر کنند تا دوستانی که نمی توانند در آن نشست حضور یابند نیز از مطالب گفته شده استفاده کنند.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

صحبت های شما بخشی از اهداف ما هست تو نشست اصفهان حتما شرکت کنید تا از نظرات شما استفاده کنیم

نگان کردن به قیمت شرکت های بزرگ میتونه باعث بشه هم ادم با امکانات سی ام اس های بزرگ اشنا بشه و هم قیمت این امکانات دست برنامه نویس بیاد 

لینک اول : 
http://parscms.com/CMS-Portal-Price/...D8%B35063.html

ماژول ها خوبی هست که حتی داشتند لیستش یک نعمت بزرگ است
دومین سایت شرکت آریا نیک هست که مهمترین ارگاه های دولتی از این سی ام اس asp استفاده  میکنند
http://www.aryanic.com/

----------


## Veteran

> ای برنامه نویسی که با 100 - 200  تومن واسه مردم سایت میزنی .  (البته اسمت برنامه نویس نمیشه گفت ، باید بگیم مشاور املاکی)  . نکن این کارو :





> طي يكسال گذشته حداقل 5 نفر را ميشناسم كه با 50 هزارتومن سايت طراحي ميكنن و تحويل ميدن :) افتخار هم ميكنن 
> والا ، بلا ، فاحشه ها هم الان بالاي 50 تومن كار ميكنن !





> بارها شده روی پروژه ای یک ماه کاری تلاش می کنیم تا تمام بشه و از خیلی چیزهامون میگذریم (علم ، تفریح و ورزش ، درس ، خانواده)   تا بد قول نشیم و وقتی میشنویم توی روزنامه یا ایمیل ...میزنن  طراحی  سایت با 100 هزار تومان نیم روزه ،  کل سیستم عصبی آدم بهم میریزه و هر بار  که می خوای روی پروژه جدیدی کار کنی باید یک ساعت حس بگیری و اعصابت رو  آروم کنی و بعد میری روی کامپیوتر تا استارت کار جدید رو بزنی ولی نمیتونی و  باز یک روز عقب می افتی ... فکر کنم واسه همه این حالت پیش اومده باشه


به نظزه من پونیشا هم داره همچین کاری میکنه
مثلا من توی یک پروژه ایی دیده بودم که طرف اومده گفته {فقط واسه اینکه منم توی پونیشا پروژه گرفته باشم این قیمت رو دادم} !!! اونم 50 هزار تومن ! 
یا یک پروژه ایی کارفرما درخواست برطرف کردن باگ رو داشت یک پیمانکاری پیشنهاد 70 هزار تومنی داد و بعد از انجام پروژه جالب اینجا بود که باگ هنوز برطرف نشده بود !
 و .....

----------


## aidinMC

دلم خنک شد بخدا....

----------


## bahar1370

سلام

حالا خوبه که برای یک سری ها پروژه وجود داره که 50 تا قیمت بدن ولی تو شهر ما یک شوخی پروژه برنامه نویسی کل شهر جمعیتش 70 هزارتا سالی 2-3 پروژه هست که همون هم مشخص نمی شه کی انجام می ده.من از این راهی که رفتم حسابی پشیمونم فضا رو ندیدم

----------


## AbiriAmir

> یک راه حل دیگه هم به ذهنم میرسه که البته یک مقدار کارهای اداری داره(یک  مقدار که نه، خیلی) و اون هم اینه که با پیگیری گروهی کاری کنیم که یک  برنامه نویس موقعی بتونه کار کنه که مجوز داشته باشه و مثلاً یک کارت  شناسایی در این رابطه گرفته باشه و کسی که این مجوز رو نداره اجازه انجام  پروژه نداشته باشه. طبیعتاً کسی که مجوز داره قانون شکنیهایش قابل پیگیری  است و اگر نظم کاری را برهم بزند میشه ازش شکایت کرد و کسی هم که مجوز  نداره باید مجوز بگیره و اگه نداشته باشه باید دولت باهاش برخورد کنه. این  کار میسر نیست مگر اینکه اعضای این سایت دست به دست هم دهند و از دولت  بخواهند که به این موضوع رسیدگی کند و قوانین محکم تری را برای کار در حوزه  تولید نرم افزار وضع کند. تا موقعی که واقعاً به این روش عمل نکنیم همین  آشه و همین کاسه. به نظر من این بهترین راه حله و نیازمند همکاری دوستان  زیادی است. ممکنه که اولش سخت باشه ولی آینده داره و برای طولانی مدت خیلی  بهتر از وضعیت بد الان است.


مثلا من دلم میخواد اصلا واسه پسر خالم سایت بسازم پولم ازش نگیرم! کی میتونه جلوم رو بگیره!؟
منظورم اینه که یکم واقع گرا باشید
این در عمل ممکن نیست
مثلا یک آرایشگر شاید خواست 1 روز رایگان کار کنه، 1 سوپرمارکت شاید خواست حراج کنه... باید بریم شیشه های مغازشو بیاریم پایین؟
منظورم اینه که این صحبت ها از نظر منطقی درسته اما قانونا و عرفا درست نیست.
چون هرکسی اختیار داره... شاید اصلا یکی خواست محض رضای خدا کار کنه شما حرفی داری؟

ببینید این حرفایی که زدم سوء برداشت نشه 1وقت
قصد جسارت هم ندارم
فقط منظورم اینه که باید واقع گرا باشیم و به چیزی فکر کنیم که بشه.

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## lordofphp

سلام
دوست عزیز سایت رایگان میسازید؟ 
از چه نظر میسازید؟ استاتیک و اچ تی ام ال هم باشه شک دارم رایگان بزنی اونم تو این اوضاع اقتصادی :D
درمورد اختیار هم  به صنف ها نگاه کنید جلوی خیلیارو میگرن هرکسی نمنیتونه حراج کنه استثنا هست اما نه اینطوری
خیلی ها کپی پیسرن شدن برنامه نویس !!!خب این نشد کار که

----------


## AbiriAmir

نه دوست عزیز اینجوریام نیست
همه چیز که مثل ماست و شیر نیست که قیمت روش خورده باشه 50 تومن بالا و پایین بشه فوقش!
همینجا تو مغازه هست شلوار میده 200 هزار تومن جای دیگه همون شلوارو گذاشته 40 هزار تومن. کسی هم نیست جلوش رو بگیره. نمیشه هم جلوشو گرفت.
حتی تا 1 حدی هم قابل توجیه هست. اونی که شلوارو میده 200 هزار تومن کرایه مغازشم 5 میلیونه اونی که میده 40 تومن کرایه مغازش 500 هزار تومنه.

یا مرتبط تر بگم همین کار هاستینگ
چقدر قیمتا فرق داره؟ چون به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره و نمیشه قیمت براش تعیین کرد.
مثلا به طور کلی هزینه تمام شده هاست برای 1 شرکت بیشتر از 1 شخص هست چرا که اون شرکت داره پول دفتر و منشی و ... میده در صورتی که اون شخص نمیده.

طراحی سایت هم همینه.
شاید مشتری بیاد پیش شما 1 سایت بخواد شما بگین 2 میلیون یکی دیگه بگه 200 هزار تومن
اونی که گفته 2 میلیون فکر این رو کرده که از اول بنویسه سایت رو و اونی که گفته 200 هزار تومن گفته مثلا جوملا میندازم رو سایت و 1 ماژول و قالب مینویسم براش و هزینه اون رو دریافت میکنم.
میبینید که چیزی که در نهایت میره دست مشتری هردو کارایی مورد نیاز مشتری رو دارن.
از طرفی هر دو شخص هم قیمت رو درست گفتن. (در واقع هر کس به درستی قیمت کارش رو گفته نه بالاتر و نه پایین تر)
حالا این وسط جلوی کی باید گرفته بشه؟
میشه بگیم آقای X شما حق نداری از CMS استفاده کنی؟!
یا میشه بگیم اگه از CMS هم استفاده کردی همون قیمت 2 میلیون رو بده؟!
مسلما نمیشه دوست عزیز

ببینید روی کار خدماتی نمیشه به زور قیمت گذاشت
شاید یکی کمرشو از سر راه اورده بود دلش خواست بره تو بازار حمالی کنه پولم نگیره! میشه بگیم نه باید پول بگیری؟!

بهتره بجای این افکار در جهت افزایش فرهنگ و آگاهی عمومی تلاش کنید
وگرنه نه الان، نه 10 سال دیگه نمیشه صنفی برای این کار تشکیل داد به طوری که قیمت ها مشخص باشه و بشه جلوی بعضی ها رو گرفت.
میگین نه سرچ کنید توی اینترنت. ببینید بحث همین صنف چند بار توی همین فروم و فروم های دیگه مطرح شده و هیـــــــــچ نتیجه ای هم نداشته... (نمونش بارها و بارها این بحث توی همین فروم و فروم wht مطرح شده و بی نتیجه مانده)

پیشنهاد من اینه که یکم تفکرتون رو از آرمان گرایی بیرون بیارید و واقع گرا باشید.
آقای X اگه نشست توی خونش و با 50 تومن سایت 5 میلیونی برای این و اون ساخت شما هیچوقت نمیتونید جلوش رو بگیرید. دلش میخواد این کار رو میکنه! نه غیر شرعی هست و نه غیرقانونی! پس بهتره بجای اینکه به فکر این باشید که جلوشو بگیرید به فکر این باشید که بهش بفهمونید که کارش درست نیست. این هم با فرهنگ سازی ممکنه و بس.

البته من 1 پیشنهاد برای این کار دارم که الان فرصت ندارم اما بعدا عرض میکنم خدمت دوستان.

موفق باشید

----------


## abolfazl-z

> یکی از کاربران تستا ایمیل زدند که: با سلام. آیا امکان اینکه بخش کاربری تستا ، نمرا و جوملا ادغام گردد هست. ایا برنامه نویسی این کار را انجام میدهید ؟از این نوع درخواست‌ها تقریباً روزی دو یا بیشتر داریم.  خیلی‌ها  می‌خواهند تستا یا نمرا یا تیکفا و بوکفا را سفارشی کنند (یعنی با  محیط  سایت و شرایط محل کار خود یکسان کنند). می‌توانم همین الان قریب به  بیست  درخواست را که در جلو چشمانم هست اینجا قرار دهم.
>  اکثراً انتهای ایمیل‌ها اینطور تمام می‌شود: هر چقدر هزینه‌اش بشود قبول می‌کنیم!
>  حقیقت این است که در این چند سال، ما آب‌بندی شده‌ایم و متوجه می‌شویم  که  شخص فکر می‌کند مثلاً ۵ هزار تومان نهایت نهایت ۱۰۰ هزار تومان می‌گیرند  و  فلان کار را انجام می‌دهند!
>  بنابراین، به محض دریافت این نوع ایمیل‌ها، قیمت تقریبی (حتی خیلی کمتر   از آن چیزی که باید بگیریم) را با کلمه «حداقل» به شخص می‌گویم. مثلاً در   جواب به ایمیل بالا ارسال شد:
> ...


آخییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییش.
پس هم دردیم  :گریه:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

AbiriAmir  :
شما که با اهداف ما آشنا نیستید و حر های من و دوستانم و اشتباه برداشت کردید نباید بیاین و توضیحات اشتباه و دیده غلط خودتون و نشر بدید با متون بلند و از الگوریتم بگین و از سوادتون بگین
کسی و محبور نخواهیم کرد
یک انجمن حمایتی هست
هکسی تابع انجمن بود خودش و مشتریهاش سرویس میگیرند اگه هم دوست نداشت جلوش گرفته نمیشه و کسی هم بهش کاری نداره

شما مطالب و کامل بخونید بعد نشر مطلب کنید البته دوستای ما آشنا هستند با اهداف و از نظراتشون استفاده کردیم
هر کاری یک سختی های خودش و داره و هچنین نقد و انتقاد

----------


## AbiriAmir

> AbiriAmir  :
> شما که با اهداف ما آشنا نیستید و حر های من و دوستانم و اشتباه برداشت کردید نباید بیاین و توضیحات اشتباه و دیده غلط خودتون و نشر بدید با متون بلند و از الگوریتم بگین و از سوادتون بگین
> کسی و محبور نخواهیم کرد
> یک انجمن حمایتی هست
> هکسی تابع انجمن بود خودش و مشتریهاش سرویس میگیرند اگه هم دوست نداشت جلوش گرفته نمیشه و کسی هم بهش کاری نداره
> 
> شما مطالب و کامل بخونید بعد نشر مطلب کنید البته دوستای ما آشنا هستند با اهداف و از نظراتشون استفاده کردیم
> هر کاری یک سختی های خودش و داره و هچنین نقد و انتقاد


دوست عزیز شما حالت خوبه؟!

بله با اهداف شما آشنا نیستم چون توی 2-3 تاپیک مربوطه شما غیر از پست های فراوان و اکثرا کم محتوا جزییاتی از همچین کاری نذاشتید... پست های خودتونو شمردید؟!
والا من 2 تا پست توی این تاپیک دارم نه توش اسم الگوریتم اومده نه حرفی از سواد من شده! من سوادم نسبت به اساتید اینجا زیاد نیست که ادعایی داشته باشم. شما فکر کنم 1 تاپیک دیگه رو میخونی و به 1 تاپیک دیگه جواب میدی!
شما هم این برخوردات بیشتر شبیه شور جوانی هست! نقد و انتقاد رو باید گوش کرد نه که بگین نباید بیای مطلب نشر کنی!
به هر حال چشم من دیگه مطلبی نمیگم
براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم.

این هم 2 پست بنده توی این تاپیک که پست اول هم اگر دقت کنید در پاسخ به یکی از دوستان هست و نه شما!
حالا شما اگه توی این 2 تا پست حرفی از الگوریتم یا سواد بنده میبینید که...




> مثلا من دلم میخواد اصلا واسه پسر خالم سایت بسازم پولم ازش نگیرم! کی میتونه جلوم رو بگیره!؟
> منظورم اینه که یکم واقع گرا باشید
> این در عمل ممکن نیست
> مثلا یک آرایشگر شاید خواست 1 روز رایگان کار کنه، 1 سوپرمارکت شاید خواست حراج کنه... باید بریم شیشه های مغازشو بیاریم پایین؟
> منظورم اینه که این صحبت ها از نظر منطقی درسته اما قانونا و عرفا درست نیست.
> چون هرکسی اختیار داره... شاید اصلا یکی خواست محض رضای خدا کار کنه شما حرفی داری؟
> 
> ببینید این حرفایی که زدم سوء برداشت نشه 1وقت
> قصد جسارت هم ندارم
> ...





> نه دوست عزیز اینجوریام نیست
> همه چیز که مثل ماست و شیر نیست که قیمت روش خورده باشه 50 تومن بالا و پایین بشه فوقش!
> همینجا تو مغازه هست شلوار میده 200 هزار تومن جای دیگه همون شلوارو گذاشته  40 هزار تومن. کسی هم نیست جلوش رو بگیره. نمیشه هم جلوشو گرفت.
> حتی تا 1 حدی هم قابل توجیه هست. اونی که شلوارو میده 200 هزار تومن کرایه  مغازشم 5 میلیونه اونی که میده 40 تومن کرایه مغازش 500 هزار تومنه.
> 
> یا مرتبط تر بگم همین کار هاستینگ
> چقدر قیمتا فرق داره؟ چون به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره و نمیشه قیمت براش تعیین کرد.
> مثلا به طور کلی هزینه تمام شده هاست برای 1 شرکت بیشتر از 1 شخص هست چرا  که اون شرکت داره پول دفتر و منشی و ... میده در صورتی که اون شخص نمیده.
> 
> ...

----------


## hamidhws

وقت نکردم همه پست های دوستان رو بخونم . فقط خواستم بگم تاحالا باچیزی اینقدر موافق نبودم! خدایی حرف دلمو زدی کاری کردی اشکم دراومد! تقصیر منو شما نیست برادر,توی مملکتی که کپی رایت رعایت نمیشه و هر جوجه برنامه نویسی که با 4 تا کد و برنامه اماده اسم خودشو برنامه نویس میزاره نمیشه بیشتر از این انتظار داشت . اما درد من اینه که اون مسئول یا کارفرما یا هر کی که میخوای اسمشو بزاری اونقدر فهم نداره که فرق یه کار اماده و یه کار که روش زحمت کشیده باشه رو بفهمه! 
من خودم برای تک تک پروژه هایی که انجام میدم ارزش زیادی قائلم و از جدیدترین تکنولوژی های روز استفاده میکنم با کلی نواوری , قیمتام از دید کارفرما بالاست اما از نظر خودم پایین . 
مثلا یکی از اخرین کارام برای مخابرات دانشگاه شیراز بود که یه سامانه برای ثبت اطلاعات خطوط تلفن بود . من چون تخصصم ویندوز اپلیکیشن بود این اولین تجربه ساخت وبسایتم بود که با سیلورلایت انجام دادم ,توی اون زمان سیلورلایت 4 تازه اومده بود و هیچ منبع فارسی هم برای اموزش نداشت اما من چون برای کارم ارزش قائلم توی مدت 2 ماه و نیم هم سیلورلایت رو یاد گرفتم هم باهاش این پروژه رو انجام دادم. فقط اینو بگم که وقتی قیمتو بهشون گفتم (نزدیک 2 میلیون) خودشون اصرار داشتن قیمتو بالا ببرم اما نبردم!الان نزدیک به 2 سال هست داره بدون مشکل کار میکنه و تا الان حتی 1 بار هم احتیاج به پشتیبانی نداشته! میدونید چرا؟ چون واسه کارم ارزش قائلم و توی تمام پروژه هام سعی کردم بدون باگ کارو انجام بدم (این 4 مین پروژه ای هست که انجام دادمو بعد از چند سال نیاز به پشتیبانی نداشته!). 

چون این سامانه توی شبکه اینترانت هست نمیشه ادرس بدم ببینید اما خوب توی وبلاگ مخابرات دانشگاه شیراز یکم در موردش توضیح داده که میتونید اینجا ببینید.
البته این کار از نظر خودم از لحاظ interface برتری بیشتری نسبت به بقیه مواردش داره (نه تنها از لحاظ زیبایی بلکه از نظر نوع ساختار,در واقع طوری طراحی شده که راحت بشه لایه رابط کاربری رو جدا کرد و توی یه پروژه دیگه ازش استفاده کرد) در کل سعی کردم هر قسمت رو به بهترین شکل در اون محدوده زمانی انجام بدم  و البته خیلی چیزا رو نمیشه توی لیست اورد مثل راحتی کار و سرعت و... در واقع طوری کار کردم که هم توی اینترنت هم اینترانت بشه به راحتی با سامانه کار کرد به طوری که فکر کنی داری با ویندوز اپلیکیشن کار میکنی و هیچگونه کمبود سرعتی حس نشه مخصوصا توی کار با دیتابیس و اطلاعات!شما هیچوقت چیزی به اسم loading توی سامانه نمیبینید!

==============================
دوست داشتم نظر شما دوستان رو هم در مورد این کار بدونم

(تنها چیز اماده ای که بهش اضافه کردم یه ساعت بوده با یه تقویم , بقیه چیزهاش از صفر خودم طراحی کردم که البته سعی میکنم وقت کردم یه فیلم از رابط کاربری بگیرم بذارم)
==============================
در کل احساس میکنم کارهای خصوصی اصلا به صرفه نیست (اما هر از گاهی که پیشنهاد خوبی بشه کار خصوصی هم انجام میدم), و با توجه به اینکه توی این مملکت چیزی به اسم قانون کپی رایت وجود نداره تصمیم به ساخت و فروش انبوه نرم افزار در کشورهای دیگه دارم. اگه دوستان یه مارکت معتبر معرفی کنن که بشه توش ویندوز اپلیکیشن فروخت که میرم سمتش اما اگه نبود میرم اندروید یاد میگیرم و برنامه هامو توی اندروید مارکت به فروش میذارم , به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم اگه حساب خارجی دارید همینکارو کنید چون درامدش نسبت به وقتی که میذارید از کار خصوصی خیلی خیلی خیلی بیشتره.اگه مایلید یه تاپیک باز کنیم در این رابطه بحث کنیم و به یه نتیجه برسیم

----------


## shahriyar3

با تشکر از نویسنده و به اشتراک گذارنده

ایرانی ها برای پول زیر آب همو میزنن (بلا نسبت هم نداره!) کسی پایبند به قول و قرار نیست ممکنه 4 نفر آدم با معرفت هم باشه ولی مشکل اینه که مثلا شما میگی یه پروژه  من 1 میلیون میگیرم یه شرکت دیگه میگه بیا من با 900 مینویسم همینجوری میره پائین قیمت تا میرسه یه فاجعه 
این روزا وضع مردم و مملکت خوب نیست مردم به هر قیمتی دنبال کسب درآمد هستند.

----------


## shahriyar3

> برنامه‌نویس ممکن است سه ماه، در حین راه رفتن و  نماز خواندن و غذا خوردم  به برنامه شما و کشف الگوریتم‌هایش فکر کند و در  ماه آخر سریعاً افکارش را  به کد تبدیل کند.


همه موقع سیگار کشیدن و چائی خوردن فکر میکنن این یکی چرا فرق داره؟!!!!

----------


## eshpilen

> برنامه‌نویس ممکن است سه ماه، در حین راه رفتن و نماز خواندن و غذا خوردم به برنامه شما و کشف الگوریتم‌هایش فکر کند و در ماه آخر سریعاً افکارش را به کد تبدیل کند.


نماز خواندن!!؟
قبول باشه  :قهقهه:

----------


## FastCode

من فقط موقعی که صدای مرحوم مایکل رو گوش میکنم ایده نو به ذهنم میاد.
البته سکوت هم بعضی وقتها جواب میده(کمتر از ۱۲ dB)

دوستان عزیز توجه داشته باشن که امثال AbiriAmir هستن که ما رو بیچاره کردن.
شما اگر واقعا میخواهی مجانی کار کنی برو  OpenSource کار کن.توی بازار هم گند نزن.

من خودم شخصا وقتی دلم میخواد مجانی کار کنم OpenSource کار میکنم.حداقل وجدان درد نمیگیرم که نون یکی دیگه رو آجر کردم.

----------


## Unique

حیفم اومد این همه پست خورده منم به عنوان عضو کوچیکی از این انجمن حرفم را نزده باشم !

من با تشکیل صنف برای یکسان سازی قیمت ها موافق نیستم اما صنف میتونه در جهت های دیگه مثل همسو کردن و جلوگیری از رشد باکتری های برنامه نویس مضر برای این صنف و موضوعات علمی و خیلی چیز های دیگه فعالیت بکنه !

ببینید از نظر من کدنویسی یک هنره ! ایده های نرم افزاری هم ارزشمند هستند حالا این وسط یکی میشه بیل و جابز و یکی هم میشه استالمن ! یک عده تجارت میکنند با ایده هاشون یکسری هم آزاد به اشتراک میگذارند و هیچکدوم هم به نظر من بد نیست چون در کنار هم پیشرفت میکنند ! به نظر من اگر ویندوزی نبود اگه apple نبود الان ubuntu یا توزیع های خیلی خوب نظیرش وجود خارجی نداشت ! (البته نظر منه).

همونطور که گفتم کدنویسی هنره ! ببینین دو تا جراح اعصاب مسخره هستش مثل هم پول بگیرند چون یکی با جراحی ۶۰ درصد طرف را میکشه و یکی هم ۱۰ درصد ! یکی هم ۳ درصد ! اینها فرق میکنند ،‌مثلا بار ها پروژه هایی دستم اومده که طرف کلی گشته کسی را برای اون کار پیدا نکرده چون هر کسی به خوبی بلد نبوده و حالا اومده پیش من ! من هیچوقت بر اساس ساعت کاری ازش پول نمیگیرم ،‌ممکنه ۱۰ ساعت کار کنم ولی ۵ یا ۶ میلیون پول بگیرم ! گاهی هم یک پروژه ۲ ماه وقتم را میگیره اما زوری ۴ میلیون درآمد داره! ببینید هر پروژه ای یا هر کاری بر اساس ارزش ذاتیش باید پول بده ، مثلا من اگه یک نرم افزار cms بنویسم بر اساس فروش و محبوبیتی که پیدا میکنه (یاخدایی نکرده کلاهی که سر مردم میگذارم) فروش داره ، یک نرم افزار آزاد بر اساس معرفت استفاده کننده هاش و donation ها درآمد داره ،‌ یک پروژه گروهی بر اساس زمانی که صرف میشه و معیارهای معمول دستمزد داره ،‌ یک برنامه تروجان یا هر برنامه مخرب ولی قابل استفاده برای افرادی هم اندازه خودش قیمت داره ،‌ کاری هم که من برنامه نویس را به علت سوادم خاص کرده که بیان سراغ من یک دستمزد داره !

پس اصلا مهم نیست کی چقدر  دستمزد میگیره ،‌جامعه باید فرهنگ این را پیدا کنه که کار کی خوبه و کی بد ،‌تبلیغ کی را بکنه و فحش پشت سر کی بده !
کار خوب نتیجه داره و مشتری همیشه مشتری خواهد بود حتی اگه از همه گرون تر بدی! این هم حقته چون زحمت کشیدی و اعتماد جلب کردی حالا باید نونش را بخوری‌! من همیشه به خیلی از مشتری ها میگم آقای/خانم عزیز برای این کار شما کلی همکار هستند که از من ارزونتر میدهند ، مثل هاست که بنده قیمت هام نسبتا از همه جا بیشتره اما خیلی از همکار ها و مشتری ها از من میگیرند چرا ؟! چون در سال زوری قطعی داریم و پشتیبانیمون خوبه و به شعور مشتری احترام میگذاریم و هر مشکلی را نمیندازیم سر مخابرات و مملکت !!!!! به همین دلیل حاضر هستند هزینه بیشتری بدهند اما کمتر اذیت بشوند !

----------


## AbiriAmir

با صحبت های جناب unique کاملا موافق هستم.
دوست عزیز برنامه نویسی که ادعا داری، اگر واقعا در برنامه نویسی چیزی برای گفتن داشته باشی همیشه مشتری و بازار خودت رو داری. این رو مطمئن باش. این تقصیر گردن بعضیا هست که به دلیل سواد پایین/روابط عمومی ضعیف مشتری ندارن و میخوان این مشکل رو بندازن گردن بقیه. (مخاطب هیچکس خاصی نبود.)

---------------------------------------------------

و اما شما دوست عزیز:




> من فقط موقعی که صدای مرحوم مایکل رو گوش میکنم ایده نو به ذهنم میاد.
> البته سکوت هم بعضی وقتها جواب میده(کمتر از ۱۲ dB)
> 
> دوستان عزیز توجه داشته باشن که امثال AbiriAmir هستن که ما رو بیچاره کردن.
> شما اگر واقعا میخواهی مجانی کار کنی برو  OpenSource کار کن.توی بازار هم گند نزن.
> 
> من خودم شخصا وقتی دلم میخواد مجانی کار کنم OpenSource کار میکنم.حداقل وجدان درد نمیگیرم که نون یکی دیگه رو آجر کردم.


واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که دارم با شخصی مثل شما سر و کله میزنم. شخصی که کورکورانه حرف میزنه.




> مثلا من دلم میخواد اصلا واسه پسر خالم سایت بسازم پولم ازش نگیرم! کی میتونه جلوم رو بگیره!؟


من اصلا پسرخاله ندارم! اگر آخر پست بنده رو میخوندید متوجه میشدید که این رو من باب مثال عرض کردم تا بگم همچین کاری ممکن نیست.

شما همین نام کاربری من رو توی گوگل سرچ میکردی میدیدی که چقدر برای اولین سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایرانی (راش) که توسط جوونای همین کشور ساخته شده بود من Open Source و بدون هیچ چشمداشتی کار کردم و سعی کردم توسعش بدم. چقدر که از کار و درس و زندگیم زدم تا کار ایرانی رو بزرگ و ارزشمند کنم.

محض اطلاعتون بگم که مدتی هست که اصلا به صورت تجاری برنامه نویسی نمیکنم (به دلایل شخصی). پس اونی که بازار شما رو خراب میکنه من نیستم. برو مشکل رو درون خودت جستجو کن. شما اگر مشتری نداری *حتما چیزی نداری که به مشتری ارائه کنی.* بله وقتی کار شما در حد همون کار 50 هزار تومنی باشه مشتری هم میره سراغ همون برنامه نویس 50 تومنی اما اگر شما چیزی داشته باشی که ارائه کنی شک نکن همیشه مشتری خواهی داشت.

من نه نون کسی رو آجر کردم و نه خواهم کرد و نه توی بازار گند زدم. پس بار بعد که خواستی حرف بزنی قبلش مزمزش کن بعد بگو. حداقل طرفت رو بشناس بعد حرف بزن.

دیگه هم با شما بحثی ندارم تا وقتی که حداقل اینقدر فهم و شعور داشته باشید که بدون شناخت از طرفتون هر حرفی رو نزنید.




> دوستان عزیز توجه داشته باشن که امثال AbiriAmir هستن که ما رو بیچاره کردن.





> شما اگر واقعا میخواهی مجانی کار کنی برو  OpenSource کار کن.توی بازار هم گند نزن.





> من خودم شخصا وقتی دلم میخواد مجانی کار کنم OpenSource کار میکنم.حداقل وجدان درد نمیگیرم که نون یکی دیگه رو آجر کردم.


--------------------------------------------------------

فقط 2 تا نکته رو میگم و تمام.
اول این که همه جای دنیا کار رقابتی هست. اگر کارخانه X محصولی رو با 100 تومن تولید کنه و کارخانه Y همون محصول رو با 50 تومن تولید کنه کارخانه X محکوم به ورشکستگی است. مگر اینکه *یا بتونه قیمتش رو پایین بیاره و یا چیز جدیدی برای ارائه داشته باشه. (*چیزی که کارخانه Y نداشته باشه*)*
این جا هم همینه. 1 نفر براش میصرفه میتونه پروژه ای رو با 50000 تومن انجام بده. شما برای این که توی بازار بمونی یا کارت باید بهتر از اون باشه تا مشتریت حفظ بشه یا قیمتت رو بتونی پایین بیاری. این مساله مختص ایران نیست. (اگر فرهنگ درست بازار رقابتی توی کشور ما بود الان من و شما مجبور نبودیم 17 میلیون تومان برای ماشینی بدیم که توی بازار جهانی هیچ جایگاهی نداره)

و مورد دوم این که ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم که وقتی در کاری ناتوان هستیم مشکل رو گردن بقیه بندازیم. دوست عزیز، برادر من، شما اگر 1 برنامه نویس حرفه ای باشی همه جا برات کار هست و مشتری هم خواهی داشت؛ اما توقع نداشته باش بقیه قیمتشون رو با شما تنظیم کنن.

*بیایید یکم بجای خرده گیری از دیگران مشکلات رو در درون خودمون جستجو و رفع کنیم.*

برای همه آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.

----------


## mohsen6500

بنده هم خواستم به نوبه ی خودم تشکر کنم از آقای حمید رضا نیرومند عزیز به خاطر این مقاله پرمحتوا!
دقیقا سال 89 بود که به طور جد به دنبال آموزش زبان PHP و البته قبل تر از اون HTML بودم !
خلاص کنم براتون که آموز شها رو از طریق وب سایت ها و کتاب ها آغاز کردم و تا به الان به زعم خودم هنوز به رتبه کد نویسی به صورت کامل نرسیده ام .
گاه گاهی واسه خودم یه کدهایی رو می نویسم و اغلب روی سایتم کار میکنم
و تا به حال هیچ پروژه ای نگرفتم
منتها این حرف ها برام کاملا ملموس و به قول دوست عزیزمون از دل اومده و لاجرم بر دلم نشست
البته دورادور با معضلات و برخی ندونم کاری های دوستان کد نویس هم روبرو شدم و در جریان هستم
در ان زمینه بنده وب سایت های پارس کدرز و همچنین پونیشا را مقصر میدانم حال چه کم و چه زیاد مهم اینه که با ایجاد مناقصه های بین کارفرما ها قیمت برنامه نویسی را تا حدود چشمگیری پایین آورده اند.
در کل برای همه دوستان آرزو دارم که در این سال جدید بتوانند روزهایی خوب در برنامه نویسی داشته باشند.
نکته آخر اینکه بنده با همایش موافق بودم و هستم منتها به دلیل اینکه در حال حاضر بیکار هستم و از لحاظ مالی در مضیقه هستم فعلا از این مشارکت صرف نظر کردم اما در آینده انشاءالله که اوضام بهتر شد حتما در همایش های دیگر ولو به خاطر افزودن تجربه شرکت خواهم کرد.
موفق باشید 
یاعلی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> بنده هم خواستم به نوبه ی خودم تشکر کنم از آقای حمید رضا نیرومند عزیز به خاطر این مقاله پرمحتوا!
> دقیقا سال 89 بود که به طور جد به دنبال آموزش زبان PHP و البته قبل تر از اون HTML بودم !
> خلاص کنم براتون که آموز شها رو از طریق وب سایت ها و کتاب ها آغاز کردم و تا به الان به زعم خودم هنوز به رتبه کد نویسی به صورت کامل نرسیده ام .
> گاه گاهی واسه خودم یه کدهایی رو می نویسم و اغلب روی سایتم کار میکنم
> و تا به حال هیچ پروژه ای نگرفتم
> منتها این حرف ها برام کاملا ملموس و به قول دوست عزیزمون از دل اومده و لاجرم بر دلم نشست
> البته دورادور با معضلات و برخی ندونم کاری های دوستان کد نویس هم روبرو شدم و در جریان هستم
> در ان زمینه بنده وب سایت های پارس کدرز و همچنین پونیشا را مقصر میدانم حال چه کم و چه زیاد مهم اینه که با ایجاد مناقصه های بین کارفرما ها قیمت برنامه نویسی را تا حدود چشمگیری پایین آورده اند.
> در کل برای همه دوستان آرزو دارم که در این سال جدید بتوانند روزهایی خوب در برنامه نویسی داشته باشند.
> ...


جسارت نباشه اما دوستان یک حمایت ناقابلی در نظر گرفتند
یک نظر همسو و مفید و همچنین تجربیات شما خیلی میتونه مفید باشه باقی مشکلات حل میشه توکل برخدا کنید
دوست عزیز من دانشجو هستم شاید بیرون میرم تو جیبم 5 تومن نباشه.خیلی دغدغه های شخصی دارم فراتر از یک جوان معمولی...اما واقعا دلم میخواد یک قدمی بردارم تا مشکلات برنامه نویس مرتفه بشه
لطفا حمایت کنید از این تجمع

----------


## FastCode

> محض اطلاعتون بگم که مدتی هست که اصلا به صورت تجاری برنامه نویسی نمیکنم  (به دلایل شخصی). پس اونی که بازار شما رو خراب میکنه من نیستم. برو مشکل  رو درون خودت جستجو کن. شما اگر مشتری نداری *حتما چیزی نداری که به مشتری ارائه کنی.*  بله وقتی کار شما در حد همون کار 50 هزار تومنی باشه مشتری هم میره سراغ  همون برنامه نویس 50 تومنی اما اگر شما چیزی داشته باشی که ارائه کنی شک  نکن همیشه مشتری خواهی داشت.


از این نظر میتونم بهت تضمین بدم که برنامه ی حسابداری‌, فروش و پخش مویرگی ای که از 88 وقتم رو روش گزاشتم و بیشتر از ۷۰۰۰ تا نسخه آزمایشی داشته و توسط ۳ شرکت آلفا تست و ۸ شرکت بتا تست شده میتونه در صورت ارائه با قیمت زیر یک میلیون تومن(من هیچ موقع خودم رو اینقدر پایین نمیارم) همه رقیب ها از جمله هلو رو به خاک سیاه بشونه.از این نظر اصلا در مورد من شک نکن.

----------


## مهران رسا

تلاش شما برای تغییر افکار عمومی نسبت به جامعه متخصصین و برنامه نویسان قابل تقدیر هست اما خب در مواجه با چنین برخورداری هایی اصلاً نیاز نیست خودتون رو درگیر کنید و اینقدر انرژی مصرف کنید. Just Ignore it. وظایف کاملاً تعریف شده هستند و مطمئناً در یک محیط کاری حرفه ای این شما(به عنوان یک برنامه نویس) نیستید که برای جلب رضایت مشتریان و به توافق رسیدن بر سر قیمت تلاش می کنید.

----------


## FastCode

> تلاش شما برای تغییر افکار عمومی نسبت به جامعه متخصصین و برنامه نویسان قابل تقدیر هست اما خب در مواجه با چنین برخورداری هایی اصلاً نیاز نیست خودتون رو درگیر کنید و اینقدر انرژی مصرف کنید. Just Ignore it. وظایف کاملاً تعریف شده هستند و مطمئناً در یک محیط کاری حرفه ای این شما(به عنوان یک برنامه نویس) نیستید که برای جلب رضایت مشتریان و به توافق رسیدن بر سر قیمت تلاش می کنید.


 درسته ولی باید توجه کنید که بیشتر برنامه نویسان در ایران تنها کار میکنن.؟؟

----------


## shahriyar3

> اول این که همه جای دنیا کار رقابتی هست. اگر کارخانه X محصولی رو با 100  تومن تولید کنه و کارخانه Y همون محصول رو با 50 تومن تولید کنه کارخانه X  محکوم به ورشکستگی است. مگر اینکه *یا بتونه قیمتش رو پایین بیاره و یا چیز جدیدی برای ارائه داشته باشه. (*چیزی که کارخانه Y نداشته باشه*)*
> این جا هم همینه. 1 نفر براش میصرفه میتونه پروژه ای رو با 50000 تومن  انجام بده. شما برای این که توی بازار بمونی یا کارت باید بهتر از اون باشه  تا مشتریت حفظ بشه یا قیمتت رو بتونی پایین بیاری. این مساله مختص ایران  نیست. (اگر فرهنگ درست بازار رقابتی توی کشور ما بود الان من و شما مجبور  نبودیم 17 میلیون تومان برای ماشینی بدیم که توی بازار جهانی هیچ جایگاهی  نداره)
> 
> و مورد دوم این که ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم که وقتی در کاری ناتوان هستیم  مشکل رو گردن بقیه بندازیم. دوست عزیز، برادر من، شما اگر 1 برنامه نویس  حرفه ای باشی همه جا برات کار هست و مشتری هم خواهی داشت؛ اما توقع نداشته  باش بقیه قیمتشون رو با شما تنظیم کنن.
> 
> *بیایید یکم بجای خرده گیری از دیگران مشکلات رو در درون خودمون جستجو و رفع کنیم.*


*AbiriAmir* عزیز 

چقدر آدم بی منطقی هستی !! 
من در تهران هستم برای اجاره یک دفتر کار در تهران هزینه ای زیادی می پردازم . کرایه ای که برای طی کردن سیر تا دفتر بصورت روزانه پرداخت میکنم خیلی بیشتر از جا های دیگست.
هزینه زندگی من اینجا خیلی بیشتر از شهر های دیگست . و  هم چنین 1000 تا مورد دیگه هست که با شهر های دیگه خیلی تفاوت دارن هزینه هاش.
ولی وقتی که من میزارم یک برنامه خوب و تحویل مشتری هام بدم برابر وقتی هست که شما میزاری . یعنی مثلا اگر من 1 ماه وقت بزارم شما هم یک ماه وقت بزاری تازه اینجا من ضرر کردم.
تازه این مقایسه با شهر های ایران بود. شما همین مقایسه رو با شمال و جنوب تهران بکن که چقدر اجاره ها متفاوته 
حالا اینم هیچی 
مشکل اصلی اینه که , کسائی که تو خونه هستن و خرجشون از جیب بابا مامان در میاد غصه ندارن  50 تومان هم اضافی بره تو جیبشون
یارو بیکاره تو خونه نشسته خرجش و کس دیگه ای میده 100 تومان هم اضافه در بیاره به کسی بر نمیخوره!!
بعدم از اینا گذشته الان یه کارگر واسه یه روز کار 8 تا 12 ساعت کامل بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان پول میگیره (شایدم بیشتر) , اون کسی که برای یک ماه کار , نه اصلا برای یک هفته کار 100-200 میگیره یعنی داره کارگری میکنه برنامه نویسی نمیکنه

----------


## AbiriAmir

به فرض که حرفی که میزنی درست باشه، راهکار داری؟

( تو این دنیا هیچ چیز عادلانه نیست که این یکی باشه. مشکل هست ولی با این حرف ها حل نمیشه. راهکار دارید؟ این گود و این میدون )

بعدشم
همه چیز همینطوره
شما 1 فست فود که میری همه جا 1 قیمته؟ همون تهرونی که میگی تفاوت قیمت فست فود بالاشهر و پایین شهرش تا چندین برابر هست... ولی آیا هیچکدوم ورشکسته میشن؟ مسّلماً نه... میدونی چرا؟ چون اون فست فود بالا شهر 1 تیپ مشتری داره و اون پایین شهری 1 تیپ دیگه

توی همه ی کارا همینه
برو قیمت هاست های شرکتی رو با غیر شرکتی مقایسه کن. تفاوت کم نیست. چون شرکته داره پول جا و مکان و کارمند میده *و در عوض اطمینانی که بهش هست بیشتره.

چون هر کس دنبال 1 چیزی هست، یکی دنبال قیمت مناسب، یکی دنبال بستن قرارداد با شرکت و یکی دنبال چیز دیگری... پس بازار به هر دو نوع نیاز داره و اصلا منطقی نیست که بگیم 1 گروه حق اینطور کار کردن رو ندارن.

*ببین دوست عزیز هرکس برای موندن توی بازار باید راهش رو انتخاب کنه.
این که جنس چینی هست دلیل میشه که جنس آمریکایی فروش نره؟ قطعا نه.
هرکس 1 چیزی برای عرضه به بازار داره، یکی قیمت مناسب، یکی کیفیت بالا، یکی پشتیبانی خوب و ...
رقابت یعنی همین.

*ببین دوست عزیز روشِ کار کردن رو بازار تعیین میکنه نه شمای برنامه نویس. شما برای اینکه جایگاهی توی بازار داشته باشی باید چیزی برای عرضه به بازار داشته باشی.

*ضمنا بی منطق هم خودتی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shahriyar3

> به فرض که حرفی که میزنی درست باشه، راهکار داری؟
> 
> ( تو این دنیا هیچ چیز عادلانه نیست که این یکی باشه. مشکل هست ولی با این حرف ها حل نمیشه. راهکار دارید؟ این گود و این میدون )
> 
> بعدشم
> همه چیز همینطوره
> شما 1 فست فود که میری همه جا 1 قیمته؟ همون تهرونی که میگی تفاوت قیمت فست فود بالاشهر و پایین شهرش تا چندین برابر هست... ولی آیا هیچکدوم ورشکسته میشن؟ مسّلماً نه... میدونی چرا؟ چون اون فست فود بالا شهر 1 تیپ مشتری داره و اون پایین شهری 1 تیپ دیگه
> 
> توی همه ی کارا همینه
> ...


 اصلا مقایسه هائی که میکنی جالب و منطقی نیستن !!
نمیدونم چرا داری فست فود و با برنامه نویسی یکی میکنی؟!!!! 
چلو کباب کوبیده تو پائین شهر با برنج 2000 تومان هست بالای شهر پرسی 10-12 هزار تومان جاهای معمولی . رستوران های خاص تا 50-60 هزار تومان هم دیدم (اندازه یه پروژه تو  :لبخند گشاده!: )
ولی ربطش به برنامه نویسی چی بود نمیدونم چون رستوران توی یک محله هست و اهالی اون محله از غذا های اون رستوران میخورن . کسی از شمال شهر بلند نمیشه بره جنوب شهر یه کباب بخوره برگرده ولی خیلی ها میگردن تو کل شهر یا شاید کل ایران که وب سایتشونو سفارش بدن به جای ارزون. (من پروژه از کرمان داشتم)
یه جا هائی هستن که هم قرار داد میبندن هم قیمت کم میگیرن , 

همه جای دنیا هست این قضیه الان برنامه نویس های هندی دارن پروژه انجام میدن مفت , برو تو سایت های frrlance یک پروژه تعریف کن ببین چقدر پیشنهاد میاد از طرف هندی ها با قیمت های پائین!! اینترنت و که نمیشه محدود کرد ! اینجا یه سری بچه تو خونه و یه سری آدم بی ارزش دارن با کار سیاه کردن بازار و خراب میکنن بقیه کشور ها  هم هندی ها

یه جوری حرف میزنی نشون میده کلا از همه جا بی خبری . جنس چینی تو ایرانه که فقط بدون کنترل و بازرسی وارد میشه توی اروپا و آمریکا محدودیت واردات بعضی اجناس هست ضمن اینکه اونجا اجناس درجه 1 وارد میشه نه آشغال هایی که وارد ایران میشه. اونجا نظارت دقیق هست روی کالا ها 
ولی بازم اصلا حواست نیست به حرفائی که داریم میزنیم !!!
سایت های 300 تومانی دقیقا مصداق کار آشغال تحویل دادنه  کسائی که سفارش میدن بیشترشون اصلا نمیدونن طرح قشنگ چی هست تا یارو بخواد سایتشو نشون 4 نفر بده بگن این که افتضاحه اون کلاه بردار پولشو گرفته رفته
مثلا نمونش این 
کار آشغال تحویل مردم دادن و سرشونو کلاه گذاشتن هنر نیست که داری ازش دفاع میکنی.

----------


## AbiriAmir

پسر خوب اصلا انگار نمیفهمی من چی میگم




> (اندازه یه پروژه تو )


واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که دارم با شما بحث میکنم.
دوست عزیز، توی همین 2-3 تا تاپیک مربوط رو بگردی میبینی که چندین بار گفتم که من مدتی هست پروژه نمیگیرم.
این حرفایی که دارم میزنم معنیش این نیست که من از اونایی هستم که پروژه 50 تومنی انجام میدم. فقط میخوام نشون بدم بعضیا زیادی ایده آل فکر میکنن.

واقعا دیگه نمیدونم با چه زبونی این حرف رو بگم که جماعت اینجا حالیشون بشه.
حالا مطمئنم باز 2 روز دیگه یکی دیگه میاد همین حرفو میزنه.




> نمیدونم چرا داری فست فود و با برنامه نویسی یکی میکنی؟!!!!


اگر دقت کنی داشتم میگفتم که توی همه کارا این مساله وجود داره.
دیدی که پشت سرش هاستینگ رو مثال زدم تا همچین شبهه هایی پیش نیاد ولی انگار بازم...





> ولی ربطش به برنامه نویسی چی بود نمیدونم چون رستوران توی یک محله هست و  اهالی اون محله از غذا های اون رستوران میخورن . کسی از شمال شهر بلند  نمیشه بره جنوب شهر یه کباب بخوره برگرده ولی خیلی ها میگردن تو کل شهر یا  شاید کل ایران که وب سایتشونو سفارش بدن به جای ارزون. (من پروژه از کرمان  داشتم)


بله
واسه همینم گفتم:



> *هر کس دنبال 1 چیزی هست، یکی دنبال قیمت مناسب، یکی دنبال بستن قرارداد  با شرکت و یکی دنبال چیز دیگری... پس بازار به هر دو نوع نیاز داره و اصلا  منطقی نیست که بگیم 1 گروه حق اینطور کار کردن رو ندارن.*





> یه جوری حرف میزنی نشون میده کلا از همه جا بی خبری . جنس چینی تو ایرانه  که فقط بدون کنترل و بازرسی وارد میشه توی اروپا و آمریکا محدودیت واردات  بعضی اجناس هست ضمن اینکه اونجا اجناس درجه 1 وارد میشه نه آشغال هایی که  وارد ایران میشه. اونجا نظارت دقیق هست روی کالا ها


نخیر عزیز. توی همون آمریکاشم که بری جنس ارزون هست جنس گرون هم هست. همیشه و همه جا مشتریه که انتخاب میکنه.




> همه جای دنیا هست این قضیه الان برنامه نویس های هندی دارن پروژه انجام  میدن مفت , برو تو سایت های frrlance یک پروژه تعریف کن ببین چقدر پیشنهاد  میاد از طرف هندی ها با قیمت های پائین!! اینترنت و که نمیشه محدود کرد !  اینجا یه سری بچه تو خونه و یه سری آدم بی ارزش دارن با کار سیاه کردن  بازار و خراب میکنن بقیه کشور ها  هم هندی ها


خوب منم که همینو میگم عزیز. میتونی جلوش رو بگیری؟ یا علی...
میدونی مشکل چیه؟
مشکل اینه که توی ده ها پست و تاپیکی که در این زمینه خوندم همه دلشون پره و فقط دلشون میخواد به زور اون افراد رو بکوبن. در صورتی که این راهش نیست. بقول شما اینترنتو که نمیشه محدود کرد. *راه درست اینه که فرهنگ سازی بشه عزیز، فرهنگ سازیییییییییی...
*حرفایی که شما و تمام دوستان دیگه میزنید عینا مثل نهاد ف***رینگ ایران هست. بجای اینکه فرهنگ سازی کنه دوست داره هر چیزی رو ف***ر کنه ولی نه عزیز والا بلا این راهش نیست.




> سایت های 300 تومانی دقیقا مصداق کار آشغال تحویل دادنه  کسائی که سفارش  میدن بیشترشون اصلا نمیدونن طرح قشنگ چی هست تا یارو بخواد سایتشو نشون 4  نفر بده بگن این که افتضاحه اون کلاه بردار پولشو گرفته رفته


عزیز کلاهبرداری 1 بحث دیگست و خراب کردن بازار 1 بحث دیگه. چرا بحث ها رو با هم قاطی میکنید؟
طرف کلاهبرداری کنه به شما چه؟ کارفرما خودش میدونه و دادگاه و برنامه نویس... اتفاقا کلاهبرداری کنن که به نفع شماست... اونوقت کم کم جا میفته که کار رو بدن دست شرکت های درست و حسابی و نه هرکسی.




> مثلا نمونش این


نه عزیز این سایتی که میگی با جوملا ساخته شده.
توقع داشتی جوملا بندازه 2 میلیون هم پول بگیره؟ اونوقت اون کلاهبرداری نبود؟




> کار آشغال تحویل مردم دادن و سرشونو کلاه گذاشتن هنر نیست که داری ازش دفاع میکنی.


متاسفم که حرفت رو میخوای با مغلته اثبات کنی. کجای حرفای من دفاع از شخص/قشر خاصی بود؟
10 بار نگفتم که این حرفایی که میزنم واسه اینه که بگم باید واقع بین باشید؟ 10 بار نگفتم بیاین برای مقابله با همین چیزایی که میگین بجای فکر کردن به صنف و این چیزا که امکانش نیست یکم به فرهنگ سازی فکر کنید؟

حالا من که مطمئنم توی 2 تا پست بعد دوباره یکی دیگه میاد دوباره همین جفنگیات رو میگه ها...

----------


## shahriyar3

> پسر خوب اصلا انگار نمیفهمی من چی میگم
> 
> واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که دارم با شما بحث میکنم.
> دوست عزیز، توی همین 2-3 تا تاپیک مربوط رو بگردی میبینی که چندین بار گفتم که من مدتی هست پروژه نمیگیرم.
> این حرفایی که دارم میزنم معنیش این نیست که من از اونایی هستم که پروژه 50 تومنی انجام میدم. فقط میخوام نشون بدم بعضیا زیادی ایده آل فکر میکنن.
> 
> واقعا دیگه نمیدونم با چه زبونی این حرف رو بگم که جماعت اینجا حالیشون بشه.
> حالا مطمئنم باز 2 روز دیگه یکی دیگه میاد همین حرفو میزنه.
> 
> ...


مشخصه که اصلا کار تجاری نکردی و تو بازار نبودی.
مشتری میاد میگه من یک سایت میخوام فلان باشه اینجوری باشه اونجوری باشه , تمام شرکت ها یا برنامه نویس هائی که کار با کیفیت انجام میدن قیمت هاشون نزدیک به همه ولی یهو یکی این وسط پیدا میشه میگه من انجام میدم با 100 تومان . من با شرکت هائی که قیمت های متناسب میدن رقابت دارم ولی با کسائی که فقط قصد کلاه برداری کردن دارن رقابتی ندارم.
اونا فقط میخوان به هر قیمتی شده پولی بگیرن و هر چی شد تحویل مشتری بدن برن .

اون کسی که اون سایت و سفارش داده بود فقط گفته بود من این امکانات و میخوام نگفته بود با جوملا باشه یا ورد پرس یا cms های آماده دیگه !!! ولی کسی که این سایت و داره تحویل میده باید رضایت مشتری رو جلب کنه وگرنه میشه کلاه برداری. 
اینائی که دارن این کار و انجام میدن با آگاهی کامل انجام میدن . میگن ما قیمت پائین میگیم عوضش تعداد خیلی زیادی کار انجام میدیم. آخر سر مشتری ها همه ضرر کرده و ناراضی هستند. 
کلاه برداری میکنند , کسی که کلاه برداری میکنه اونم آگاهانه نمیشه با نصیحت درستش کرد.

اونی که داره مغلطه میکنه شمائی نه من که بحث فست فود و هاستینگ و جنس چینی و با برنامه نویسی و طراحی یکی میکنی!! 

ضمن اینکه من دیگه وقت ادامه دادن به این بحث و ندارم حالا متاسف میشی واسه خودت خوشحال میشی یا هر چی دیگه بدون که کسائی که توی این کار هستند مثل من داریم از این راه پول در میاریم و زندگی میکنیم 
شاید شما هنوز چتر حمایت خانوادت بالای سرت باز هست و هنوز به سنی نرسیدی که بخوای مستقل بشی ولی شاید بعدا یه روز وارد بازار شدی متوجه اهمیت قضیه شدی!!

----------


## nsco_nsco

سلام دوستان دعوا نکنید سر چی دعوا می کنید شما هر کاری نکنید اونی که بیرون گود نشسته شما را نمی فهمد فکر می کند زیر کولر و پیش بخاری نشستید و چهار خط می نویسید و همه چیز پلی میشه بدون اینکه یک مقدار به خودتون فشار اورده باشید همه چیز اماده هست و شما فقط گذاشتین پیش هم 
زیاد فکرش رو نکنین زمونه این طوریه  :چشمک:

----------


## mo.esmp

> ضمن اینکه من دیگه وقت ادامه دادن به این بحث و ندارم حالا متاسف میشی واسه خودت خوشحال میشی یا هر چی دیگه بدون که کسائی که توی این کار هستند مثل من داریم از این راه پول در میاریم و زندگی میکنیم 
> شاید شما هنوز چتر حمایت خانوادت بالای سرت باز هست و هنوز به سنی نرسیدی که بخوای مستقل بشی ولی شاید بعدا یه روز وارد بازار شدی متوجه اهمیت قضیه شدی!!


اره مسله اینکه این دوستمون AbiriAmir فقت برای تفریح دارە برنامه نویسی میکنه. از همون قدیم که گفتن از ماس که برم ماس. چند وقت پیش با یه دوستم که تو یه شرکت برنامه نویس ارشده با هم حرف میزدیم، گفت که میخواستیم یه برنامه نویس استخدام کنیم وقتی که برنامه نویسهای عزیز برای مساحبه می اومدن و حقوق درخواستی رو میپرسیدم اکسرا نرخشون ٥٠٠ تا ٦٠٠ هزار بود. منم اون وقت پیش خودم میگفتم اخه کی با این قیمتها حازره بره کار برنامه نویسی کنه تا اینکه خودم این هفته خواستم از جایی که الان دارم کار میکنم دربیام و برم یه جایی دیگه کار کنم. چند روزه دارم میرم واسه مساحبه مسلن برای یه برنامه نویس دات نت انتزار دارن WinForm, WPF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, WCF, Silverlight, Design Pattern, TDD, TFS, JavaScript, JQuery ... رو بلد باشی ولی وقتی که حقوقی بلای ١،٠٠٠،٠٠٠ تومن درخاست کنی همه میگن این درتوانه ما نیست. خوب معلومه وقتی که همه دارن میگن ما با ٥٠٠ هزار تومن حازریم کار کنیم و یا با ٥٠ هزار تومن سایت تراحی میکنیم دیگه کسی حازر نیس پول بده حالا از همون شرکت برنامه نویسی بگیر تا همون مشتری که هیچی حالیش نیس.

----------


## FastCode

> اره مسله اینکه این دوستمون AbiriAmir فقت برای تفریح دارە برنامه نویسی میکنه. از همون قدیم که گفتن از ماس که برم ماس. چند وقت پیش با یه دوستم که تو یه شرکت برنامه نویس ارشده با هم حرف میزدیم، گفت که میخواستیم یه برنامه نویس استخدام کنیم وقتی که برنامه نویسهای عزیز برای مساحبه می اومدن و حقوق درخواستی رو میپرسیدم اکسرا نرخشون ٥٠٠ تا ٦٠٠ هزار بود. منم اون وقت پیش خودم میگفتم اخه کی با این قیمتها حازره بره کار برنامه نویسی کنه تا اینکه خودم این هفته خواستم از جایی که الان دارم کار میکنم دربیام و برم یه جایی دیگه کار کنم. چند روزه دارم میرم واسه مساحبه مسلن برای یه برنامه نویس دات نت انتزار دارن WinForm, WPF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, WCF, Silverlight, Design Pattern, TDD, TFS, JavaScript, JQuery ... رو بلد باشی ولی وقتی که حقوقی بلای ١،٠٠٠،٠٠٠ تومن درخاست کنی همه میگن این درتوانه ما نیست. خوب معلومه وقتی که همه دارن میگن ما با ٥٠٠ هزار تومن حازریم کار کنیم و یا با ٥٠ هزار تومن سایت تراحی میکنیم دیگه کسی حازر نیس پول بده حالا از همون شرکت برنامه نویسی بگیر تا همون مشتری که هیچی حالیش نیس.


 البته خیلی ها هم مثل من فکر میکنن.
وقتی طرف میگه ۵۰۰ معلومه میخواد چی بنویسه.باید هر روز خودش رو بیاریم ترجمه کنه.

----------


## nathan

واویلا لیلی واویلا واویلا لیلی واویلا
جانا سخن از درددددددددددددددددددددددد  ددد دل ما می 
گویی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> *AbiriAmir* عزیز 
> 
> چقدر آدم بی منطقی هستی !! 
> من در تهران هستم برای اجاره یک دفتر کار در تهران هزینه ای زیادی می پردازم . کرایه ای که برای طی کردن سیر تا دفتر بصورت روزانه پرداخت میکنم خیلی بیشتر از جا های دیگست.
> هزینه زندگی من اینجا خیلی بیشتر از شهر های دیگست . و  هم چنین 1000 تا مورد دیگه هست که با شهر های دیگه خیلی تفاوت دارن هزینه هاش.
> ولی وقتی که من میزارم یک برنامه خوب و تحویل مشتری هام بدم برابر وقتی هست که شما میزاری . یعنی مثلا اگر من 1 ماه وقت بزارم شما هم یک ماه وقت بزاری تازه اینجا من ضرر کردم.
> تازه این مقایسه با شهر های ایران بود. شما همین مقایسه رو با شمال و جنوب تهران بکن که چقدر اجاره ها متفاوته 
> حالا اینم هیچی 
> مشکل اصلی اینه که , کسائی که تو خونه هستن و خرجشون از جیب بابا مامان در میاد غصه ندارن  50 تومان هم اضافی بره تو جیبشون
> ...


 دوست من حرف شما قابل قبوله اما طبق قیمتی که هر ساله سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه کشور منتشر می کنه نگاهی بندازین بد نیست.
برای کارهای مختلف یک قیمت پایه وجود داره بعد با توجه به شهر و تخصص و تحصیلا و سابقه ضریب می خوره
یعنی منی که مثلا تکنسین شبکه هستم طبق اون نرخ با یک تکنسین شبکه همتراز من در تهران یا شهر دیگه قیمت کارم متفاوته نگاهی بندازین بهش خیلی جالبه اما کسی نیست رعایت کنه
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## matrixhassan

نرخهای جالبی بود ولی که با اینا کار میکنه !

----------


## shahriyar3

> دوست من حرف شما قابل قبوله اما طبق قیمتی که هر ساله سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه کشور منتشر می کنه نگاهی بندازین بد نیست.
> برای کارهای مختلف یک قیمت پایه وجود داره بعد با توجه به شهر و تخصص و تحصیلا و سابقه ضریب می خوره
> یعنی منی که مثلا تکنسین شبکه هستم طبق اون نرخ با یک تکنسین شبکه همتراز من در تهران یا شهر دیگه قیمت کارم متفاوته نگاهی بندازین بهش خیلی جالبه اما کسی نیست رعایت کنه
> موفق وموید باشید


این نرخ ها خیلی خوبه که باشه من راضیم ولی به شرط اینکه همه رعایت کنند. 
کسی ارزش کارش بالاتر بود بیشتر بگیره ولی کمتر از این نرخ ها رو باید جلوشو بگیرن که کسی نگیره. اون مهمه!!

----------


## eshpilen

من کار فعلیم برنامه نویسی نیست ولی در ارتباط با کامپیوتره.
کارفرما نه بیمه کرده منو نه حقوق درست و حسابی میده.
فقط از نظر همکاران/محیط و سبکی کار و امکانات رفاهی و راه و اینا خوبه برام.

حالا فرضا هر نرخی اینا وضع کنن، آخه کی میده، کی میتونه بده اصلا؟ اینقدر درآمد هست؟
از این کار بیام بیرون بعد کارهای بهتر هست؟
کارفرمای من اصلا براش صرف نمیکنه حقوق و تشکیلات قانونی بده.
درش رو تخته کنه بره خونه بشینه بیشتر به صرفشه.
میتونه بزنه توی کار خرید و فروش نمیدنم ماشین، زمین، خونه و این حرفا که سود راحت و بیشتر میده.
اصلا کار نکنه ضررش کمتره براش.
چند واحد آپارتمان آنچنانی داره اجارهء همونا براش کافیه.

میگم حالا زلزله نیاد زیر آوار له بشیم یا جنگ نشه باید خدا رو شکر کنیم تازه!!
فعلا همینطوری بگذرونیم ببینیم چی میشه.
منکه چند وقته دارم فکر میکنم چکار کنم.

آخرین نتیجه ای که بهش رسیدم این بود که برم دروپال یا جوملا یاد بگیرم که توی بازار بتونم باهاش کاری انجام بدم اگر لازم شد.
میگم CMS رو واسه چی ساختن خب؟
برنامه نویسی همه چیز از صفر، اونم باوجود این همه CMS عالی، صرف نمیکنه. هم وقت بیشتری میبره هم زحمتش بیشتره هم کیفیت کار رو به CMS ها رسوندن یا بیشتر کردن خیلی سخته و هرکسی هم نمیتونه و هم پولی که بابتش بگیری صرف نمیکنه.
مگر برنامه ها و سایتهای خاص و سفارشی باشه که نیازمند برنامه نویسی خاص خودشون باشن.
بنظر من با CMS هم کار برنامه نویس راحتتر میشه و هم مشتری.
کار سریع تر و راحتتر و بهتر آماده میشه و فکر میکنم پول گرفتن از مشتری هم اینطوری راحتتره. مگر اینکه مشتری مطلع و گیر باشه که بخواد ارزش کار با CMS رو زیر سوال ببره، که اینطور مشتری ها زیاد نیستن. تازه وقتی طرف نمیتونه خودش یه کاری رو انجام بده، اونی که میتونه قیمت رو تعیین میکنه. اینطور میتونیم میزان زحمت و ارزش واقعی رو از مشتری بکشیم بیرون. از اول باهاش طی میکنیم و بخشی از مبلغ رو هم اول میگیریم.

----------


## FastCode

قیمتهاش خوب بود ولی بعضی جاهاش خنده داره



> ‫پیکربندي ‪Application-Aware‬‬
> ‫‪Inspection‬‬


منظورش DPI خودمونه.میخواسته ریا نشه.
یا مثلا صفحه ۳۶ شماره ۶

----------


## مهرداد صفا

با سلام.
به نکته ای اشاره کردید که فکر میکنم درد دل اکثر برنامه نویسان ایرانیست، یکی رو می بینید که روی کار حساسیت زیادی داره و سعی میکنه تا هر کاری رو به نحو احسن انجام بده و طبیعیتا کار بیشتر هزینه بیشتری رو مطلبه و از طرفی یکی همون کار رو با حد اقل کیفیت و هزینه تحویل میده و متاسفانه اکثر مشتریان (از خصوصی تا مدیران مراکز دولتی) تخصص چندانی نداشته و صرفا در درجه اول هزینه رو به عنوان ملاک قرار میدهند. فکر میکنم این روند باعث پایین آمدن سطح عمومی نرم افزار در کشور باشه.
حدود سه ماه پیش یکی از دوستانم که چند وقته بازار یابی میکنه و سفارش قبول میکنه و به برنامه نویس واگذار میکنه و خودش هم تخصصی نداره تماس گرفت راجع به یک نرم افزار برای کتابخانه الکترونیکی. بهش گفتم شما هفتصد یا هشتصد بردار ولی من زیر ششصد کار نمیکنم. میدونید گفت هشتصد برداشتم و با یک برنامه نویس صد و بیست تومن صحبت کردم که گفته دو روزه آمادست. با توجه به دوستی نزدیکی که با من داشت می گفت من کاری که یک میلیون و نیم بر میدارم نهایت 250 تا 300 واگذار می کنم؛ حتی خیلی جالبتر از این می گفت یک روز با یکی از برنامه نویسهایی که گاها با هم کار می کردیم رفتیم با یک شرکت صحبت کردیم و پروژه رو یک و نیم برداشتم حالا بعدا برنامه نویسی که با من بود بهم گفت سیصد پروژه رو بده به من:تعجب:، حالا از اون جالبتر می گفت باز دورش زدم دویست دادم به کس دیگه!!!:تعجب::تعجب::تعجب:.

 شاید همانطور که در این تاپیک اشاره شد یک دلیل بسته و کوچک بودن فضای رقابتی باشه که باعث مشه تا حداکثر تلاش حد اقل نتیجه از نظر اقتصادی رو داشته باشه.
 چند هفته میشه که تصمیم گرفتم پروژه ای رو که خیلی وقته تو ذهنم دارم پیاده کنم؛ بعد از چند روز گریه:لبخند ساده: (برای پیچیدگی زیاد کار) و یکی دو هفته فقط فکر کردن هنوز به روش و الگوریتم مطلوب نرسیدم که بهترین میانبر باشه و حداکثر کیفیت را با حد اکثر performance روی هر سیستمی با شرایط سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری مختلف داشته باشه. فکر میکنم شاید حتی تا دو سال نسخه اول کار داشته باشه که تازه در صورت موفقیت صرفا نیاز (شدید) تعداد معدودی از یک قشر خاص جامعه رو جواب میده؛ حالا هزینه های غیر از کد نویسی (از ورود داده ها و تایپ گرفته تا طراحی گرافیک و صدا و ...) بماند. حالا با همه این احوال نرم افزار مثل خودرو نیست که هر کسی یک خودرو شخصی نیاز داشته باشه به قول یکی از دوستان در مملکت ما حتی بعضی دلشون نمیاد برای کپی کردن نرم افزار از یک سی دی 200 تومانی استفاده کنند و فلش رو ترجیح میدن.
در مورد مدت زمانی که یادگیری و برنامه نویس شدن نیاز داره باید بگم شخصا فکر نمیکنم حتی با روزی هفت هشت ده ساعت کار کردن تا چهار پنج سال دیگه روم بشه به خودم بگم برنامه نویس.

اما راهی که به ذهن من می رسه که احتمالا بهش فکر کردید، میتونه یک گروه از افارد بسیار با تجربه و معتبر تشکیل بشه و فقط طی شرایط خاص و آزمونهای سخت در حد بین المللی افرادی را تایید و عضو یا عضو انجمن کنند. شرای گروه اصلی و آزمونها باید به طوری باشه تا بتدریج اعتماد عمومی رو به دست بیاره و اعضای تایید شده به نوعی مدرکی رو که دریافت میکنند نشاندهنده مهارتشان باشه. حالا میشه برای ادامه کار یا تمدید گواهی نامه یک سری اصول کاری رو هم مطرح کرد. از قبیل رضایت مشتریان، عدم شکایات و ... و یک سری استانداردها برای قیمت که به مرور میتونه عرف یا حتی به صورت قانون (داخل اعضا) بشه.

خطاب به دوستانی که کم و بیش با جناب نیرومند مخالف بودند عرض کنم که اصلا شاید بحث برنامه نویسها نباشند که مجبورند با هر قیمتی کار کنند، جامعه فرهنگ صرف هزینه برای نرم افزار رو نداره. اگر نیم ساعت بشینید پای تلویزون شاید بیست جور پفک نمکی تبلیغ بشه اما کجاست یک نرم افزار جدید و یک اختراع و.... که البته آگاه سازی میتونه عموم رو متوجه ارزش یک نرم افزار و کار برنامه نویس بکنه و کنترل قیمت میتونه مدافع حقوق برنامه نویسان و حتی کاربران باشه.

----------


## omid_student

دوستان
خیلی عذر میخوام که نظر میدم در واقع من کمتر از اونی هستم که به شما نظر بدم
تیمی بودن برنامه نویسی : دقت کنید مسی توی بارسلونا بدون دیگر افراد نمیتونه خوب پیش بره درست حکایت برنامه نویسای ایران
رقابت کاذب : باورتون نمیشه توی استان همدان یه پروژه ای مثل جوملا را اگه اگه بخوان بنویسن 200 هزار تومن میگیرند فقط رقابت کاذب
من یه دوست برنامه نویس هندی توی فیس بوک دارم میگه برنامه نویس نه زندگی داره و نه پول 
حالا خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی بدتر از اون اینکه وقتی طرف یه برنامه نویس رو میبینه میگه ویندوز بلدی نصب کنی اگه بگی اره دیگه تمومه
فرهنگ سازی و کتابخوانی و رقابت های مثبت و تیمی ایشالله در نسل بعدی گسترش پیدا کنه ولی من چشم آب نمیره

----------


## پیام حیاتی

سلام
طولانی بود اما مثل داستان های جذاب که آدم رو برای آگاهی از وقایع آینده ترغیب می کرد من رو به خواندن مشتاق می کرد.
تشکر

----------


## jeson_park

این مشکلاتی هست که در اغلب شرکت ها (حتی شرکت های بزرگ نرم افزاری ) دیده می شه
این هم نمونش که خوندنش خالی از لطف نیست

----------


## tux-world

آقای نیرومند استاد بنده بودن و هستن. قیمتی هم که گفتند اینطور که براورد میکنم خیلی عالی گفتن و ناچیزه واقعا

----------


## ayub_coder

دوستان کافیه به سایت پونیشا یه سر بزنید. واقعا ماییه شرم و آبروریزی هست. من که تو عمرم به این شکل پروژه انجام ندادم و نخواهم داد
یه همچین جایی باعث میشه که همه فکر کنن بعله اونجا با 50 تومن هم انجام میدن. هر وقت بهش سر میزدم اعصابم خورد میشد. الان یک ماه که سر نزدم . (اعصابم یکم آروم شده  :بامزه: )

----------


## miladheydari

> دوستان
> خیلی عذر میخوام که نظر میدم در واقع من کمتر از اونی هستم که به شما نظر بدم
> تیمی بودن برنامه نویسی : دقت کنید مسی توی بارسلونا بدون دیگر افراد نمیتونه خوب پیش بره درست حکایت برنامه نویسای ایران
> رقابت کاذب : باورتون نمیشه توی استان همدان یه پروژه ای مثل جوملا را اگه اگه بخوان بنویسن 200 هزار تومن میگیرند فقط رقابت کاذب
> من یه دوست برنامه نویس هندی توی فیس بوک دارم میگه برنامه نویس نه زندگی داره و نه پول 
> حالا خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی بدتر از اون اینکه وقتی طرف یه برنامه نویس رو میبینه میگه ویندوز بلدی نصب کنی اگه بگی اره دیگه تمومه
> فرهنگ سازی و کتابخوانی و رقابت های مثبت و تیمی ایشالله در نسل بعدی گسترش پیدا کنه ولی من چشم آب نمیره


داداش من نسل بعد ماییم کلا 3 دسته اییم:1-این من چند تا از دوستام بیش از حد بلدیم تعریف از خود نباشه  2- یه تعداد کارشون آویزون بودن به ماس ( همونایی که جوملا همه ادعاشون) 3- اونایی که هیچی حالیشون نیست. کلا ما با دسته سوم کاری نداریم ولی به شخصه من یه روز دسته دوم حالشون میگیرم

----------


## f.beigirad

سلام دوستان.

با این وضع وحشتناکی که شما ازش حرف میزنین ، پس برنامه نویسی و نوشتن نرم افزار ارزش وقت گذاشتن نداره.

برای مثال من سال بعد میخوام برم دانشگاه و چهار سال بعد از اون که وارد بازار کار شدم مجبورم بیام اینجا از وضع خراب برنامه نویسی بنالم، یا هم به همون 600 تومن راضی شم و کد نویس شرکتا شم.

به نظرم برم کارگر شم خیلی سودش بیشتره.چرا که اگر 15 روز کار کنم 600 تومن گیر میارم.(حدود حقوق 40 به بالاست)

آیا واقعا اینطوره؟

دوستان من ، اگر پستم اضافه ست و ربطی به اینجا نداره خواهشا پ.خ بدین و نقل قول نکنید.

با تشکر

----------


## Unique

نه ربط داره ! اما برداشت شما درست نیست !
در کار برنامه نویسی و هر کاری همه جور آدمی داریم ! توی همه رشته ها هم همینطوره ! هر کسی یک ایده ای داره ! مثلا توی باز کاری فعلی باید تعادل را خودمون برقرار کنیم ! اونی که پول داره و کار خوب میخواد پول خوب میگیریم کار خیلی خوب تحویل میدیم ! اونی هم که کار متوسط میخواد و پول متوسط میده کار نسبتا خوب تحویل میگیره (که از سرشم زیاده). اونی که کار خوب میخواد و پول نداره نوش جون بی عقل هایی که کارش را قبول میکنند. اونی هم که کار معمولی میخواد و پول زیاد میده ما اهلش نیستیم(به نظر من نا جوانمردانست). بنده کار۱۰ میلیونی دیدم که توی همین اصفهان و تهران حرف ۳۰ میلیون باهاش زدند ! تازه به من میگه شما یه جای کارتون ایراد داره ! خبر نداره کلاهی که میخوان سرش بگذارند تا دم مچ پاهاش میاد پایین و بعدشم یه کار بیخود بهش میدن.

----------


## iranibahar

سلام
واقعا حق با شماست
شما کاملا درست میفرمایید
از تاپیک تون متشکرم

----------


## shabangah

شاید این حرفو 100 سال پیش میزدید کمی بهتر  بود. الان دیگه برنامه نویسی حرفه ایی شده  و شی گرایی معجون استعداد و خلاقیت پا به عرصه گذاشتن . و زبونها با این تکنولوژی میانبر مجهز شدن که شما یک برنامه ی حرفه ای با تعداد روز کم درست کنید شما اگه می خوای به جامعه ایران کمک کنید دیگه چوب بهش نزنید هزینه برنامه نویسی بالاست مردمو نا امید و ترسان نکن . شما به جای این حرف نرم افزارت رو با تکنیک بالا خلق کن. چرا چون با مشتری طرفی. به نظر من اگه میگفتی چرا هزینه برنامه نویسی بالاست چون تقصیر ماهاست بهتر بود. چون جنابعالی اصول برنامه نویسی رو اگه رعایت نکنی و با تکنیک های کد زنی آشنا نباشی برنامتون سورسش طولانی میشه و از تفریح می افتید و خسته میشید و افسرده میشید و اونوقت داغ دلتون رو از مشتری بدبخت خالی می کنید و جیباش رو خالی می کنی . پس هزینه برنامه نویسی به طور مطلق بالا نیست بلکه علم ما پایینه حقیقت رو دارم میگم. کشورهای اروپایی دارن رقابت با هم میزارن که نرم افزاراشون با سورس کم با زمان کم تحویل مردم بدن تا دل مردمو شاد کنن کمتر هزینه واسه جامعه شون ایجاد کنن وضعیت اقتصادی کشورشون رو متعادل کنن . اونوقت ماها داریم بدترش می کنیم . خیال می کنی این همه حفره اقتصادی چگونه تو کشور ما ایجاد شده ؟ تقصیر ماهاست . .....معذرت می خوام وقت شماها رو گرفتم فقط آدم نگاه این نظام جمهوری میکنه دلش به لرزه در میاد . این همه مشکل .... این همه فلاکت ..

----------

